# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  1º presentación para NIÑOS.

## Calsetiin

Buenas noches.

Vengo en un acto de ayuda desesperada, me convocaron para 'entretener' a un grupo de alumnos de primaria para el día viernes 10, repertorio de juegos tengo, pero no se que juegos pueden gustarles, con monedas, con cartas, con sogas.

Lo que se me había ocurrido era, entretenerlos y confundirlos un poco con pintajes con cartas, aprovechando esto, la carta en el cristal, pasar a la pesadilla del profesor, planeo comer aceitunas por la cabeza y ya no se que mas les puede gustar, obviamente si no puedo definir nada no me presentare (teniendo en cuenta que me avisaron hace 10 minutos) 

Necesito ayuda eficaz y sin muchas vueltas

NOTA: No dispongo de muchos recursos, soy un mago muy precario en cuestión de elementos.

----------


## Ritxi

> obviamente si no puedo definir nada no me presentare (teniendo en cuenta que me avisaron hace 10 minutos)


Aunque ahora mismo te dé palo decir que no, a la larga verás que esta es la opción más sensata

----------


## Ricardo Solo

En esas condiciones te puedes dar una leche de aupa.

----------


## chamflim

Buenas noches ..
Cuidado con los niños, su naturaleza intrigante hace que esten mas atentos de lo normal a los trucos, y si no estas preparado pueden hacerte pasar un mal rato , me explico los adultos aunque sea por decoro no bajan la cabeza, ni intentan colarse por detras a ver que ven, ni aprovechan tu descuido para tocar las cosas en la magia de cerca ...si tienes suerte y no hay nenes traviesos te puede ir bien pero si los hay..bufff que dios te pille confesado.
si decides hacerlo tienes que tener la mente fria y acomodarte a las circunstacias, incluso buscar una posible salida airosa en caso de que te pillen ..meditalo y no vayas a la aventura. Si no te ves preparado rechazalo.
Si ves que la magia va fallando y te faltan fuerzas intenta contarles alguna historia y una vez que les encauces la atencion enganchala otra vez con la magia ...
un saludo y suerte si decides hacerlo.
PD: el lunes dia 6 actuo en las fiestas de Serradilla del Arroyo- Salamanca (dia del niño) si alguien esta cerca y quiere pasarse, pues por por esos lares andare, la entrada es gratuita.

----------


## Calsetiin

Chamflim, muchisimas gracias y es para tener muy en cuenta a la hora de hacerlo. 
Ritxi y Ricardo, desde mi punto de vista, creo que el peor error de un artista es bajar los brazos y pensar en que no puede hacer algo que depende de si mismo, por esa razón, creo que el no presentarme no esta en mis planes.

----------


## chamflim

de nada para eso estamos aqui ..
otra cosa, con los niños no busques trucos complejos, no lo entenderan y se iran aburriendo .. yo no uso casi las cartas con ellos .. me limito a pañuelos, cuerdas y efectos como la bola zombie o los aros chinos .. son los que mas les asombran .. ah y haz aparecer monedas tras las orejas .. no falla.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Con los niños nada de cartas y nada de monedas, a excepción de las monedas detrás de la oreja, como dice Chamflin, no falla.
¿Porqué cartas no? puedes hacer los juegos que quieras pero nunca te pondrán atención, los niños lo que menos quieren ver son números, letras y figuras que no conocen.
¿Porqué monedas no? si vas a tenerlos muy de cerca lo más probable es que vean el truco, si están lejos, no lo apreciarán bien y no te pondrán atención, cuando sucede eso hay un descontrol total y es muy difícil retomar la situación.
Para niños lo mejor es fp, flores, pañuelos y cosas de colores, aaaaa y papel flash.

Al contrario de lo que piensan muchos yo creo que la formación se logra con la experiencia, si es tu primera presentación te aseguro que habrá una que otra cosilla que pulir, a partir de aquí se aprende a no cometer errores en las próximas presentaciones.

----------


## Calsetiin

Veamos si me dicen si es buena.

Tengo apenas empezar, robarle una moneda a algún niño de su oreja (regalársela para no parecer un ladrón).
Ir con la pesadilla del Profesor.
El juego de las 6 cartas de Tamariz.
Para irme, la aguja en el globo.

Son juegos simples y visuales estos, supongo que les va a gustar, teniendo en cuenta que es en un escenario, tampoco puedo dedicarme a hacer nada con cartas (tal como me dicen). Tengo tiempo hasta el martes para definir los juegos que realizare, pues de esto depende el habla de la rutina. Tengo 10 minutos de fama. ¿Es una buena elección de juegos?

----------


## MagNity

Clasetiin, Ritxi y Ricardo no te dicen que no avances, sino que des el paso cuando estés preparado, porque sino te puedes caer y si la caida es en un precipicio, pues ya no te levantas. Ellos quieren decir que tu eres el que en verdad sabes si has estudiado magia infantil, dominio de público, juegos practicados hasta la saciedad, guión de los juegos,...o para que puedas subir con garantías. Es mejor decir que no a una para poder decir que si a muchas futuras que decir una que si y destrozar tu magia, al público y contratantes.
Sacar monedas (creo que una sola es muy pobre) de los niños (y de uno mismo) y vertelos en una cubitera por ejemplo, no creo que tengas que parecer un ladrón si no se las das, todo depende de como lo hagas, con quien y como dejes reaccionar.

----------


## renard

> Chamflim, muchisimas gracias y es para tener muy en cuenta a la hora de hacerlo. 
> Ritxi y Ricardo, desde mi punto de vista, creo que el peor error de un artista es bajar los brazos y pensar en que no puede hacer algo que depende de si mismo, por esa razón, creo que el no presentarme no esta en mis planes.


Si pero la pregunta es,eres un artista? En tu presentacion pones que eres profesional  pero despues de ver tu reina escapista no se yo si creerte,lo que si que estoy seguro despues de ver tu video es que artista no eres te lo aseguro. Baja de tu nube y vuelve a la tierra amigo.

----------


## Calsetiin

> Si pero la pregunta es,eres un artista? En tu presentacion pones que eres profesional  pero despues de ver tu reina escapista no se yo si creerte,lo que si que estoy seguro despues de ver tu video es que artista no eres te lo aseguro. Baja de tu nube y vuelve a la tierra amigo.


Te guste o no, me pagan por lo que amo, lo hice esta tarde y lo seguiré haciendo aunque no me lo creas.

Artista es aquel que en su vida es su propio protagonista y no depende de nada y nadie para ser feliz, no es aquel que es famoso, sabe actuar, tiene plata ni mucho menos. Es la persona que hace de su vida un arte, y el arte no se explica. Y decime si me equivoco, la magia es un ARTE no es así? 

El vídeo de la reina escapista es viejo, tiene mas de 1 año de gravado y creo que casi el mismo tiempo colgado en youtube. Y trata de no mezclar esos temas, te digo la verdad, no me conoces y el hecho que digas que no soy un artista por solo un vídeo que no dice nada mas que una reina escapa de un castillo, me ofende.

Que es un artista para vos? Que necesita para serlo? Cualquiera puede ser artista? Si no cualquiera puede, de que depende?

Punto y aparte.

Gracias a los que me dieron un comentario positivo sobre esto, la verdad que me ayudaron mucho, y constantemente estuve pensando en los consejos que me dieron, si bien los nervios no dejaron que salga excelente al 100%, estuvo mejor de lo que hubiera esperado. Y si pude hacer algo de mi también, le agregue mucho circo con monedas o papelitos, sumando chistes, canciones y payasadas con mi asistente (para ser sincero, dieron mas resultado que los juegos que presente, estaban mas expectantes de la actuación y no de la magia).

NOTA: La actuación me salvo, porque el defecto que detectamos junto con un colega, es que no supe presentarlos bien por la diferencia de edad, simplemente falta de cancha con chicos.
Digo todo esto tal vez porque a alguien le puede servir el testimonio.

Repito, muchas gracias a los que supieron ayudar.

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Ha sido muy valiente por tu parte enfrentarte a un grupo de niños sin tener mucha experiencia en la magia infantil. ¡Me alegro de que te haya salido bien!. Y ahora ya sabes como puedes empezar a enganchar a los niños: menos cartas y más juegos que aunque sean sencillos estén llenos de historias divertidas o misteriosas, gags, etc...

----------


## MagNity

Calsetiin, no te sulfures con los comentarios de los compañeros, creeme que no lo hacen para enfurecerte ni que te mosquees, te lo dicen para que reflexiones, pienses y que no cometas los errores de muchos de los que han pasado por aquí.
A ver, sobre si la magia es un arte o no y que es ser artista, existen ya posts que hablan de ello. Como se está tomando como un tema personal, mejor se cierra aquí, que tu crees ser un artista, pues adelante, que él piensa que no, pues me parece tambíen muy bien, primero ir a los hilos correspondientes, los leeis y si creeis que podeis aportar algo, adelante. Esto sin apenas buscar mucho:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/magi...-muerto-23556/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f32/la-m...el-arte-31173/
y a lo que iba, otro tema ya muy discutido, pero en fin, entendemos por profesional normalmente (que no tiene porque significar ser mejor que el aficionado, como bien sabeis hay de todo en este mundo) aquel que vive de la magia, cobra dinero por actuar y paga sus autonomos y se gana la vida de ello. Yo cobro por actuar (y por ser autonomo, facturo y todo) pero no es mi fuente de ingresos principal con lo que no soy mago profesional (otra cosa es lo que le diga al cliente para venderme, xDDD).
Felicidades Calsetiin si todo te fué de maravillas, por desgracia no será siempre así, pero es en las caídas donde más podemos aprender. Eso si, no siempre aceptes todos los encargos, se consciente de tu limitaciones a corto tiempo, nadie te dice que no puedas lograrlo, pero si que a veces vale más decir un NO para poder preparar una sesión con garantías. Si uno quiere ser profesional tiene que actuar como tal, si uno quiere ser artista, tiene que actuar como tal y un artista niega los trabajos que ve que no podrá sacar el máximo de sus posibilidades, un artista es perfeccionista en si mismo y por lo tanto solo busca esto y hacer las cosas con poca planificación y a prisas no es justamente de artista. Ojo, yo no digo que tu no estuvieras preparado, como digo siempre, solo tu puedes decidir si estás preparado o no, y encima uno mismo nunca sabe que nivel tiene realmente.
Por último, comentar que siempre siempre siempre, cuando estemos entre magos, humildad, porque con los años que llevo en la magia sigo siendo un simple aficionado que no sabe nada (que, un 1%) y que cada día descubre cosas nuevoas gracias a ser humilde, porque así los otros magos se abren, me enseñan porque tengo ganas de aprender y al mismo tiempo comparto con ellos lo poco que se y a cambio me dan mucho! Por favor, esos egos nos harán ver con el tiempo que eran falsos y que en verdad se necesita mucho mucho mucho más de lo que probablemente sepamos para llarmanos "Magos".

----------


## renard

A mi que te paguen o no la verdad que me da igual Calcetin,un loco nunca reconocera ser loco y un artista nunca gritara a los 4 vientos que es un artista,tu ya haz gritado ha quien queria oirte que eres un artista,te falta ser algo mas humilde,eres el primero que leo de todo el foro llamarse a si mismo artista,cuanto mas tiempo estes en tu nube mas dura sera la caida.Puede que un dia te conviertas en un artista y yo sere el primero en decirlo.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Chamflim, muchisimas gracias y es para tener muy en cuenta a la hora de hacerlo. 
> Ritxi y Ricardo, desde mi punto de vista, creo que el peor error de un artista es bajar los brazos y pensar en que no puede hacer algo que depende de si mismo, por esa razón, creo que el no presentarme no esta en mis planes.


El peor error de un artista es creerse que realiza bien su arte cuando aún no sabe ni coger su instrumento, y es más común de lo que crees. Coff, coff. No tienes repertorio para niños, ni conocimiento para ello, y eso se nota en que has preguntado por cartas, monedas y cuerdas y has expuesto un repertorio muy, muy bajito de nivel, de estructura y de todo en definitiva.

Siento haberme puesto duro, pero Rixti y Ricardo Solo te han dado el mejor consejo que te podían dar intentando no hacerte daño. Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria, eso es una verdad. Estudia, practica, ten juegos y *entonces*, aunque aún no tengas tablas, será el momento de lanzarte a fallar, a probar y fallar, a fallar y probar y así hasta ir adquiriendo experiencia, pero hasta que no se tengan juegos y estudio, no es el momento.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## S. Alexander

> Te guste o no, me pagan por lo que amo, lo hice esta tarde y lo seguiré haciendo aunque no me lo creas.
> 
> Artista es aquel que en su vida es su propio protagonista y no depende de nada y nadie para ser feliz, no es aquel que es famoso, sabe actuar, tiene plata ni mucho menos. Es la persona que hace de su vida un arte, y el arte no se explica. Y decime si me equivoco, la magia es un ARTE no es así? 
> 
> El vídeo de la reina escapista es viejo, tiene mas de 1 año de gravado y creo que casi el mismo tiempo colgado en youtube. Y trata de no mezclar esos temas, te digo la verdad, no me conoces y el hecho que digas que no soy un artista por solo un vídeo que no dice nada mas que una reina escapa de un castillo, me ofende.
> 
> Que es un artista para vos? Que necesita para serlo? Cualquiera puede ser artista? Si no cualquiera puede, de que depende?
> 
> Punto y aparte.
> ...


Vale, rectifico todo lo dicho, tienes una venda colocada en los ojos y encima adoras el dinero. Esto es un artista:


Esto es un artista:


Esto es un artista:



¿Que dieron más resultado las payasadas y chistes que los juegos que presentaste? ¿Por qué será, amigo? Te falta bajarte de la nube, como te están aconsejando siendo amables y empezando a no serlo, te falta estudiar te-o-rí-a de la magia, aunque supongo que es la primera noticia que tienes de que existe, y te falta estudiar juegos y ar-tis-tas para poder empezar a ser un artista.

¿Sabes por qué lo sé? Porque yo no lo soy, porque soy una cosa muy, muy bajita, porque yo aún no sé ni coger mi instrumento, porque yo aún estoy empezando a empezar y sé reconocer a un igual cuando lo veo.

S. Alexander

----------


## Coloclom

Hoy me has ganado Lenart!!!  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1: 

Calsetiin, desde tu primer mensaje en este hilo (y es lo único que sé de ti), mi impresión es la de que eres un valiente, un osado, un suicida, un kamikaze,... Pero ni un mago, ni un artista.

O tal vez artista sí, pero no del arte de la magia, ni tampoco del arte del engaño, porque aquí no cuela.

No tengo nada contra ti, pero creo que uno debe ser sensato y admitir sus limitaciones. Tú en este hilo no lo has hecho.
Un mago, conoce los principios de la magia. Yo no soy mago, pero sí aprendiz, y tengo muy claro que no me metería a hacer una actuación de mentalismo si lo poco que sé es de cartas. Eso va en los principios del mago, y tú demuestras no atender esas razones.

Y no creas que lo que te ha dicho Lenart dista mucho de lo que te han dicho Ritxi y Ricardo. Simplemente ellos han sido más correctos/diplomáticos.






> Con los niños nada de cartas y nada de monedas, a  excepción de las monedas detrás de la oreja, como dice Chamflin, no  falla.


No estoy para nada de acuerdo, no entiendo que seas tan tajante. Tengo una prima de 3 años y solo quiere monedas, monedas y más monedas. Y otras cosas le entretienen, sí, pero ella siempre quiere ver monedas!! Y como ella otros muchos niños han disfrutado cuando les hice algo de monedas.







> ¿Porqué monedas no? si vas a  tenerlos muy de cerca lo más probable es que vean el truco, si están  lejos, no lo apreciarán bien y no te pondrán atención, cuando sucede eso  hay un descontrol total y es muy difícil retomar la situación.


Numismagia es micromagia. Si haces multiplicaciones, desapariciones, apariciones, transformaciones con una moneda, puedes llamarlo micromagia o numismagia. Lo que tú dices equivale a decir que la micromagia no es válida para niños. Eso es absurdo.

Que mal suena la palabra truco!  :117:  Si por tenerlo cerca descubren el secreto, no vuelvas a hacerlo hasta que garantices que puedes hacerlo con cierta seguridad; el fallo ha sido tuyo sin lugar a dudas. Si están lejos es obvio que no verán la moneda; pero por ser pequeña, no por ser moneda; y si eres bueno, no perderán la atención, sino que se acercarán para poder ver bien. Te lo garantizo (y no porque yo sea bueno, que juro que no lo soy).




> Para niños lo mejor es fp, flores, pañuelos y cosas de colores, aaaaa y papel flash.


Papel flash?? No estoy en contra del uso del papel flash ante menores, como sí muchos otros magos. Pero creo que sí que hay un rango de edad en los niños, en los que tal vez el uso del papel flash no sea nada recomendado. Cada niño tiene su propia mentalidad, y si muchos niños se arrojaron por una ventana creyendo ser superman, no creo que haga falta decir que sobran razones para tener ciertos cuidados a la hora de tratar estas cuestiones. Muchos magos te lo desaconsejaran totalmente.

Y luego, a parte del hecho, está el mago en sí, sus conocimientos. Con qué inicias tú el papel flash ante un niño? Por lo que he leído y comparto, el uso de mecheros o cerillas es un gran error.

----------


## Ignacio H

He leído con detenimiento todos los comentarios, y sin duda el que más me ha gustado, por ser el más acertado, es el de S.Alexander. Bueno, tambièn el de Colocolm  :Wink1: 
Si te soy sincero Calsetiin, y espero que no te enfades (aunque vistas tus reacciones, posiblemente lo hagas), yo habría respondido taxativamente NO a realizar la actuación ante un público que sin duda es de los más difíciles (de hecho, yo todavía no me veo preparado para ese pequeño publico), porque muy seguramente estás en la fase que tan bien menciona Roberto Giobbi en su obra (¿La has leído? Es de lectura recomendada)…
Estás en la fase del "HACEDOR DE TRUCOS", o "TRUQUERO". Déjame adivinar (Dios quiera que me equivoque): libros descargados de Internet, juegos sueltos comprados por Internet porque te dijeron o viste que eran efectistas (“la aguja en el globo”, “el juego de las seis cartas”…), alguna que otra técnica aprendida por el peligrosísimo Youtube (“robar monedas de la oreja” “el de las 6 cartas de Tamariz”)…y, por encima de todo, solo buscas escuchar críticas positivas. El que no te dice nada bonito… qué ignorante será que no aprecia tu “estilo”, ¿no es así?
Sin duda me he dado cuenta de que estás en esa fase (aparte del hecho de que tu repertorio no es muy… ecjem*, ecjem*…) porque en un momento has dicho: “confundirlos un poco con pintajes con cartas…” En primer lugar, esa frase me dice que apenas has leído teoría mágica, porque deberías saber (si es que ya eres ese gran artista que dices ser) que a unos niños no les puedes poner enfrente de las narices unas cartas y empezar a hacer pintajes…para los niños eso no tiene ningún sentido (un campamento de 13 días con niños me ha permitido aprender muuuucho sobre magia con niños)… , en segundo lugar, que digas “un poco con pintajes” me sirve para reforzar mi teoría de que muy probablemente hayas aprendido todos esos pintajes con los que pretendes hacer una actuación entera (y eso que con unos efectos de apenas unos segundos como son los pintajes lo veo un poco difícil) desde Youtube (un ARTISTA se gasta los cuartos en obras que exprime hasta la saciedad y de las que saca el máximo partido, en función de la disciplina en la que se especialice)…y en tercer lugar, que no eres un artista, porque, en la magia, un ARTISTA no CONFUNDE ni ENGAÑA: apabulla, crea misterio, entretiene, asombra, ILUSIONA. Y, valga decirlo, tampoco busca la fama (“Tengo 10 minutos de fama”, como tú dices).
Por todo esto de digo que deberías haber dicho NO. Decir NO te habría ayudado a bajar de la nube en la que estás (valga tu frase “creo que el peor error de un artista es bajar los brazos y pensar en que no puede hacer algo que depende de si mismo, por esa razón, creo que el no presentarme no esta en mis planes”, con la que no se puede estar más equivocado). Aunque creas que todo esto lo hago para hacer daño no es así. Muchos buenos magos te han dado consejo, y has seguido erre que erre empeñado en actuar. E ignorar los consejos de estos fieras es lo peor que puedes hacer. Habrás conseguido actuar y salir airoso, y tener tus 10 minutos de fama…Pero no habrás progresado como mago, sino tan solo habrás profundizado en la fase de “truquero”.
Suena duro, pero mucho me temo que no has descubierto como dios manda este ARTE. Mucha suerte en tus andaduras mágicas.
No obstante, espero que decidas dar marcha atrás y comiences a apreciar estas críticas, porque, si somos tantos los que te decimos esto… ¿no será hora de tomárselo en serio?
Un abrazo, y no te mosquees, anda, que enfadarse no sirve de nada  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

Llevo dos semanas trabajando en unas notas sobre magia por edades y seleccionando juegos originales para ellas.
Para los que me hayan oído contar "La rana y el payaso", tenía la intención de explicar cómo utilizar los cuentos (y la magia) para influir en estados de ánimo pero visto lo que has escrito...me da miedo dejar esa capacidad suelta.
Se queda en Magofilia, solamente hablaré de la adecuación de juegos.

Gracias por ayudarme a decidir.

----------


## Coloclom

Soy de la opinión, de que el tiempo y dedicación necesario para comprender íntegramente la magia de Ascanio (años), es solamente el 10% del tiempo necesario para comprender la psicología de la magia infantil. Los niños evolucionan constantemente, y se expresan de formas muy distintas a las de un adulto, incluso, se expresan de forma distinta a sí mismos un año antes, o un año después; y no es solo expresarse, es pensar, reaccionar, emocionarse, divertirse, etc, etc, etc.

Sin embargo, tendemos a aventurarnos en la magia infantil con pasmosa facilidad, no sé si es que tomamos a los niños por tontos...
Soy el primero en cometer este error, y creo que he leído lo suficiente de magia infantil como para saber que no sé nada. Tengo un familia numerosa y primos pequeños a los que me encanta hacerles magia cuando se presenta la ocasión (disfruto más que ellos). Pero nunca he ido más allá de un pañuelo o cuatro efectos sencillitos (o tal vez sí cuando me empecé a interesar por la magia, pero tropecé rápidamente y decidir no caer en el mismo error 2 veces), ni lo haré. La magia infantil, para los magos que se dedican a ello, que se centran en la cabeza del niño y no en destrezas digitales.

Es maravilloso hacerle cualquier tontería a un niño y sorprenderle, y dejarlo ahí. Si se trata de un primo puedo tomarme el lujo de abusar un poco más, pero sé que rápidamente se cansará y querrá ir a jugar. Y esto ocurre porque por falta de conocimientos no soy capaz de enganchar su atención más de 5 minutos.

Cómo voy a saber, si tengo 2 primas casi de la misma edad (3 años y 3 años y medio), una es feliz sentada en el suelo con un palo y dos piedras (la mayor) y la otra no vive sin la nintendo DS (una consola de mano tipo game boy) ¿cómo voy a saber llamar su atención si aparentemente son totalmente opuestas? No puedo hacer que aquello cuyo funcionamiento no comprendo.
Bob esponja lo consigue, pero yo no.

Seguro que quien me lea piense que me lo tomo demasiado en serio y exagero, no lo sé, tal vez sea así.

Antes (cuando empecé a interesarme por la magia) pensaba que la culpa es de los magos infatiles, que no compartían todo lo que sabían al respecto y por eso uno tenía muy dificil llegar a dominar esta rama de la magia. Ahora pienso, que si se hubiera escrito tanto de magia infantil como de cartas, hoy día habría en España 3 magos infantiles más de los que hay, y a su mismo nivel. Pero a su vez, quinientos kamikazes que habrían leído por alto algunas notas de magia infantil sin ni siquiera llegar a comprender, y se hubieran lanzado a la arena sin miedo alguno.

La verdad, me alegro de que Ignoto decida ser "egoísta" y no comparta esto con nosotros. Yo mismo me considero egoísta al morirme de ganas por leer sus notas y preferir quedarme en la ignorancia. Pero mañana vendrá otro que creará este mismo hilo, que es el segunda más repetido del foro, donde nos cuente que va hacer un espectaculo para niños en 15 días y no sabe que juegos hacer. Se me revuelven las entrañas... Y más se me revuelven cuando veo gente que les aconseja...

De verdad os digo, el día que entre alguien con este hilo, pero que su pregunta sea: voy a hacer un cumpleaños y me gustaria que me ayudasen sobre cómo coger feeling con los niños más complicados, o como interactuar antes y después del espectaculo, o cómo lograr que todos se sientan participes por igual o, voy a actuar en un colegio donde sacaré niños al escenario y me da miedo el tema del buling o como se escriba (curiosamente lo vi en una ocasión, todos los niños hacían burla del voluntario antes ya de llegar a las escaleras, el niño se echó a llorar y se fue); el día que alguien entre buscando respuesta a estas cuestiones y otras parecidas, seré el primero que le aconseje con quienes contactar, para que hable con un mago infantil y tenga orientación adeacuada.

Pero no quiero ver que alguien entre con este repetidisimo tema, y a uno se le ocurra pasarle un link donde Ignoto (o cualquier otro) ha dejado unas notas!! porque: enséñame a pescar, pero no dejes que aprenda arrojando lejía al rio...

----------


## montse_rdp

Estoy de acuerdo contigo,Coloclom.Yo apenas llevo 3 meses en la magia ya mas "en serio",pero llevo ya 5 o 6 años haciendo juegos sencillos.No soy quien para dar conejos ya que soy principiante,pero mis tíos me pidieron que hiciera un mini-show de magia para mi prima e hijos de sus amigos en una barbacoa,yo al principio dije que bueno,que lo veria,pero al ver que no tenia repertorio para niños ni sabia como hacerlo,dije que no.Al final no se hizo la barbacoa,asi que nada.Y eso que hace 2 o 3 años hice un mini-show en el colegio para niñas de 9-10 años (yo tenia 12 o 13) en varias clases,diferentes dias.

----------


## Coloclom

Espero que no me des la razón por ser guapo!!  :Wink1: 

Solo escribo opiniones y pensamientos que en muchísimas ocasiones son equivocados.

Ignoto lleva muchísimo tiempo haciendo magia para niños y es alguien a quien siempre es interesante leer, aunque no creo que pierda tiempo en volcar su opinión en esta clase de hilos. Una pena porque en la magia infantil es una referencia; pero como todo el mundo, uno se quema de ver tanto hilos de ésta índole.

Antes usaba el látigo cuando alguien paría estos hilos en el foro, ahora es más comedido.

----------


## Ritxi

> Llevo dos semanas trabajando en unas notas sobre magia por edades y seleccionando juegos originales para ellas.
> Para los que me hayan oído contar "La rana y el payaso", tenía la intención de explicar cómo utilizar los cuentos (y la magia) para influir en estados de ánimo pero visto lo que has escrito...me da miedo dejar esa capacidad suelta.
> Se queda en Magofilia, solamente hablaré de la adecuación de juegos.
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme a decidir.


Yo si las quiero!

----------


## MagNity

Ritxi, que nos las mande al SIS si por aquí no las quiere pasar..xDDDD

----------


## chamflim

Aunque tenga que daros la razon en muchas cosas .."ahora hace falta que el las comprenda". 
Tengo que decir, que me parece que le habeis dado mucha caña, y el entro pidiendo consejos para una actuacion con niños, no regañinas como si el lo fuera.
hay que tener en cuenta que los niños son un publico muy dificil y aventurarse asi a la primera sin repertorio formado es de admirar.
Estoy de acuerdo que vive en una nube pero es que tiene 17 años ( ojala los volviera a vivir yo pero sabiendo lo que se ahora). La vida y las esperiencias le iran enseñando y si es listo ( que lo parece ) sacara conclusiones de su actuacion , pulira defectos y se encaminara a un buen hacer artistico (creo que todos lo hemos pasado).
Sin mas felicidades si te fue bien y animo ..pero pisa con pies de plomo.
y en vez de discutir reflexiona lo que te han dicho ..hay cosas que no solo te valdran para la magia, sino tambien en la vida.

----------


## Coloclom

Respeto tu opinión Chamflim, y casi que la comparto en varios puntos, pero te diré algo.

Mi padre casi siempre me ha dejazo tropezar y caer, y siempre dejó que me levantara solo, salvo que me vieras en apuros.
A veces, incluso me empujaba él!!!

Y hoy soy lo que soy, para mal o para bien, en grandísima parte por los caminos que él eligió para educarme, siempre los que consideró que eran los mejores para mi.

Pero NUNCA permitió que probara una droga si en su mano estaba evitarlo. Y SIEMPRE intentó, por todos los medios, que el día que me llegara la oportunidad de decidir si probarlas o no, yo eligiese renunciar a ellas.


Sé que el ejemplo que pongo, la comparación que hago, es tremendamente exagerada. Pero el chaval sabe de sobra (y si no lo sabe tiene un problema) que es un error aventurarse en tal fin. Además, está escrito en miles de hilos en cientos de foros, lo habrá leído en libros de iniciación, etc. Y gente a la que pregunta, -entiendo que porque los considera con mayores capacidades o conocimiendos, sino no preguntaría- le desaconsejan totalmente. Y aún así desoye los consejos (y yo que soy mala persona me enfurezco y grita mi voz interior: ¿para qué c+j+n+s vienes pidiendo consejo si cuando se te da haces oídos sordos?), e incluso se enoja porque le den caña.

Si algo agradezco de mi etapa juvenil, es que hubiera personas que pese a que yo pudiera molestarme, decidieran darme caña a fin de mi propio bien, o de sacar lo mejor de mi.

Yo no creo que la osadía sea admirable cuando todos sus antónimos se consideran dones.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Aunque tenga que daros la razon en muchas cosas .."ahora hace falta que el las comprenda". 
> Tengo que decir, que me parece que le habeis dado mucha caña, y el entro pidiendo consejos para una actuacion con niños, no regañinas como si el lo fuera.
> hay que tener en cuenta que los niños son un publico muy dificil y aventurarse asi a la primera sin repertorio formado es de admirar.
> Estoy de acuerdo que vive en una nube pero es que tiene 17 años ( ojala los volviera a vivir yo pero sabiendo lo que se ahora). La vida y las esperiencias le iran enseñando y si es listo ( que lo parece ) sacara conclusiones de su actuacion , pulira defectos y se encaminara a un buen hacer artistico (creo que todos lo hemos pasado).
> Sin mas felicidades si te fue bien y animo ..pero pisa con pies de plomo.
> y en vez de discutir reflexiona lo que te han dicho ..hay cosas que no solo te valdran para la magia, sino tambien en la vida.


Yo entiendo lo que has dicho, pero creo que falta por discurrir algo.

1º Se le dio el consejo de no actuar, por duplicado y amablemente. Fue él quien volvió de forma soberbia, y quien siembra recoge.

2º No veo absolutamente nada admirable en la intención de tratar de aventurarse a la primera sin repertorio formado con un público, ni infantil ni zoológico. ¿Por qué? Te diré por qué, porque lo que está haciendo es ofrecer un servicio a un público a cambio de dinero, a una persona que confía en que está contratando a un profesional preparado y con un espectáculo, da igual si con tablas o no, pero al menos con algo sobre lo que sostener eso que le van a pagar. No es un juego, aunque sea divertidísimo. Una cosa es coger objetos y hacer magia a tus amigos y en la calle, tirarte al público sin tener preparación, y otra ofrecer un servicio profesional mágico al público. ¿Por qué nos importa tanto? Porque la magia ya tiene muy, muy, muy, muy, muy mala imagen, porque somos truqueros, somos showman patéticos, somos ridículos, nos vestimos rarísimo y hablamos de una forma extraña gritando y tratando a adultos como si fueran niños. Esa es la imagen que tiene alguien que no ha visto magia en su vida (o que desgraciadamente ha visto a algún 'profesional' de los que abundan).
Una cosa es la magia como aficionado y otra la magia como profesional o semi-profesional, y en la segunda, cobrando, ir sin repertorio formado no es de admirar, es, sin duda, de abuchear y reprimir. Insisto, porque estás ofreciendo un servicio al público a cambio de dinero.

Además, se enorgullece de que le pagan por lo que hace y él mismo sabe ver que aplauden su repertorio verbal y no el mágico.

Yo sigo siendo joven, y sigo queriendo chocarme yo solo en todo si no lo veo venir, pero intento hacer por ver, intento analizar lo que me dicen y por qué me lo dicen, intento debatir y exponer mis ideas para que me convenzan de que no tengo razón y darme cuenta (y soy un cabezón enorme, créeme, las mulas son menos tozudas que yo). Pero quiero a la magia, quizá el secreto esté en que no me quiero absolutamente nada a mí mismo, pero para la primera vez que fui a actuar sobre escena me tiré dos meses ensayando, y un mes antes haciendo un guión y escogiendo. ¡Para 20 minutos! Y para cerca, la primera vez que actué oficialmente y no con amigos, lo mismo. Amo la magia y lucho porque se la respete, y según lo que ha escrito Calsetiin, ni la ama ni la respeta.

Un abrazo mágico y mis disculpas por si ofendí a alguien

S. Alexander

----------


## Coloclom

> con un público, ni infantil ni zoológico. 
> 
> S. Alexander





Jajaajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja  jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja  jjaajajajajajajjajajaajjajajajjajajajajajajaajjaaj  ja Estás fatal chico!! que tronchada a reirme de semenjate tontería!! Me lo he imaginado y todo!


Pero ya vela de caña Sergio, no seas malo!! Champlim ha escrito con la mejor intención del mundo, mediando, y eso, es de agradecer. Ha sido un gesto noble.

En lo que yo no había reparado hasta ahora es en eso de "cobrando"! Me dan ganas de tirarme de los pelos!!

Cobrar por qué cosa? por 4 juegos de entretenimiento? a qué fin? Deberían cobrarle ellos por dejarle coger tablas y usar a los niños de conejos de indias!
Que desfachatez por dios!

Si cobra poco, mal! Muy mal! Eso sería desprestigiar nuestro arte!!
Si cobra mucho mal! Muy mal! eso sería cuanto menos estafa!

Y luego están los valores morales de cada uno. Cómo puedo atreverme yo, a meterme a hacer un show de magia cobrando sin estar dado de alta en la SS, sin cotizar los honorarios,... mientras otros magos sí lo hacen?? Es una falta de respeto hacia ellos! Luego vendremos al foro y esperaremos que esos magos nos ayuden y nos aconsejen.

En fin, no me estraña que luego haya gente que defienda el secretismo. Lo extraño es que no lo hagan el 100% de magos.

Propongo quemar a los aprendices en la hoguera!!!

No, es broma. El chico se ha equivocado y si tiene 2 dedos de frente sabrá verlo y aprenderá de ello.
Y si es un necio y no quiere verlo en vez de hipo tendrá rebuznos.

Es muy joven aún, tendrá que darse cuenta que si quiere actuar tendrá que centrarse en una sola rama. Y si quiere degustar un poco de cada una no debe permitirse el lujo de actuar.
No porque no se pueda, sino porque lleva muy poco tiempo en la magia como para dominar minimamente la actuación. Por supuesto que con el tiempo podrá dominar tantas ramas como quiera

----------


## Ravenous

Aprovecho el tema para poner aquí unas palabras que me encontré este fin de semana en la exposición del Salón del Comic de Coruña. Son de Hom, un artista (uno de verdad) francés, escritas como preludio a su parte de la exposición. Y vienen muy al caso:

IMAG1337.jpg

----------


## Coloclom

Cómo dices vienen MUY al caso. No sé si Calsetiin será algún lo que ese artista es, pero sí me has hecho ver que es algo a tener en cuenta antes de sacar la bara.

No digo que me arrepienta de haberle dado caña, aquellas caídas (o empujones) que nos permiten levantarnos nos hacen más fuertes (solo no hace más débil aquella de la que jamás te levantas). Pero sí me arrepiento de que la forma en la que le he hablado, sobretodo yo, le hayan echo distanciarse del foro, que es un lugar en el siempre se puede aprender y progresar.

Muy curiosas las palabras de ese artista y más curioso aún que las eligiera así tal cual cuando podría haber comentado cualquier otra cosa.

Siento curiosidad por saber si originalmente lo escribió en galego o en castello (cualquier escrito pierde fuerza al ser traducido, opino), en todo caso, sus palabras son testigo de la privilegiada inteligencia que debe de tener. Es admirable su forma de expresarse, te absorbe.
A mi me ha hecho reflexionar.

----------


## Ravenous

Siendo francés, y sabiendo ni papa de castellano... pues en francés o inglés.

----------


## S. Alexander

Siento la caña, pero me hace revivir cosas que me afectan y me siguen afectando. Yo me alegro de la caña que se me dio y de cuando se me da, pero claro, las cosas se aprecian con perspectiva.

Ravenous, me he dejado los ojos, maldito seas, pero muy buena lectura xD

Coloclom, he hecho dos cosas con animales: Tocarles la flauta a las vacas de la granja de mi tía-bisabuela (afortunadamente aún viva, al menos hace un mes sí) con 14 años, y magia a animales (en concreto a perros y a algún que otro ser con forma humana pero cerebro poco desarrollado). Me alegra mucho que te haya hecho esbozar una sonrisilla en casa :P

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## chamflim

Buenas noches .. 
Despues de leer el articulo, por cierto muy bueno y aun en mis trece invito a unas pequeñas reflexiones. (sin animo molestar o malmeter)
Pese a los errores de calsetin y con respeto a las demas opiniones .. mi pregunta es: 
¿Que puede pensar un iniciado o novel de unos "maestros " que solo le dicen no lo hagas? 
¿Podra dicho iniciado volver a preguntar o pedir consejo sin miedo a ser recriminado?.
y para mi lo mas importante. De cara al foro, al buen funcionamiento y a otros usuarios.
¿Se atrevera algun iniciado a preguntar algo sin miedo a ser despellejado?
cometio errores, errar es humano y perdonar tambien.
yo tambien soy un cumulo de errores
saludos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo soy otro cúmulo de errores, y de ellos aprendemos todos, y no digo que no haya habido una reacción en cadena de comentarios negativos a raíz de su contestación al 'no lo hagas', pero creo que era inevitable. Creo que lo era porque mostró una actitud arrogante y desechó el consejo que además sigue pareciéndome del todo lógico, a mí no se me ocurriría irme a una actuación sin repertorio, simplemente porque me daría vergüenza. ¿Con qué cara voy yo a mirar al cliente cuando acabe? ¿Qué me va a decir? ¿Me va a pagar? ¿Qué cara me va a poner cuando me pague? ¿Qué va a contar de mí a los demás, con qué impresión se van a quedar, qué van a decir de mí cuando me vaya? Y la que me parece más importante: *¿Qué van a pensar de la magia y de contratar magos a partir de ahora?* Yo soy esa familia y no me arriesgo a volver a contratar uno en mi vida.
Como verás, soy súper cabezón, ya que estoy insistiendo en lo mismo xD Pero es que no le veo lógica ni siquiera a venir a un foro de magos a afirmar que voy a hacer una actuación sin prepararme ni haberme preparado anteriormente para ninguna y además enorgullecerse de que me pagan por ello.

Yo creo que no tenemos nada que perdonarle, al menos yo no guardo ningún sentimiento negativo hacia él. Y en cuanto al miedo, ojalá el miedo no lo tuvieran a decirlo en un foro o a preguntar si lo hacen o no, sino a hacerlo.

Eso sí, agradezco tu intervención, chamflim, ha calmado mucho todo

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Coloclom

> Buenas noches .. 
> Despues de leer el articulo, por cierto muy bueno y aun en mis trece invito a unas pequeñas reflexiones. (sin animo molestar o malmeter)
> Pese a los errores de calsetin y con respeto a las demas opiniones .. mi pregunta es: 
> ¿Que puede pensar un iniciado o novel de unos "maestros " que solo le dicen no lo hagas?


La verdad que yo soy tan iniciado o novel como él si no más. Y ciertamente, siempre he sido un desastre a la hora de decir las cosas. Demasiado sincero, demasiado violento.
No sé exactamente qué podrá pensar de mi, pero sí sé que en lo que le digo, estoy convencido de mi razón (aunque no la tenga), y que le doy sin maldad (aunque pretendo que él sí crea que la hay), y también pienso, que es un buen consejo.
Si bien es cierto, que tal vez no sepa expresar argumento al porqué, aunque lo intento. En ese sentido, soy limitado.




> ¿Podra dicho iniciado volver a preguntar o pedir consejo sin miedo a ser recriminado?.


Le costará, y se lo pensará 2 veces antes de hacerlo. En mi opinión particular considero que eso es bueno, y a continuación te explico porqué.




> y para mi lo mas importante. De cara al foro, al buen funcionamiento y a otros usuarios.
> ¿Se atrevera algun iniciado a preguntar algo sin miedo a ser despellejado?
> cometio errores, errar es humano y perdonar tambien.
> yo tambien soy un cumulo de errores
> saludos.


Hoy sí, hoy sí se atreven, y más que hace unos años.

Cuando me registré en este foro, creo que fue en Marzo de 2008, llevaba 2 meses leyendolo diariamente (se puede leer sin estar registrado) y no fue hasta Noviembre de ese año, que yo me atreví a portear por primera vez.

Por aquel entonces destacaban 3 usuarios, 2 de ellos siguen en el foro, y destacaban por su forma de contestar a la gente.

Uno era Ravenous, que escribe en este mismo hilo. Yo le llamaba el ogro. No te imaginas la caña que daba. parecía un indio dispuesto a arrancar cualquier cabellera. Ha cambiado desde entonces, ahora es manso. Pero llegó un momento en que para mi dejó de ser aquel ogro, un momento en el que comprendí y aprobé sus mensajes. Hoy es un amigo.

Había otro, Marco Antonio, pero no le comento porque ya no está.

Y luego Ignoto. Te juro que le odiaba, lo digo de verdad.
Hoy por hoy es una persona a la que admiro, tanto como mago como por persona. Le he visto actuar, dar una conferencia, y le he pedido algunos favores que siempre me ha resolvido de una manera muy grata.
Estas 3 personas me impidieron registrarme en Enero, me hicieron esperar hasta Noviembre para atreverme a abrir la boca.

Yo aún no hacía nada de magia (algún juego automatico de esos que aprendes en la piscina o en la escuela con 10 años).
Quería aprender, necesitaba aprender, deseaba aprender.
Como no me atrevía a postear, decidí pedir ayuda por MP. Y a quien enviarle el MP? Pues me parecía que lo más inteligente era pedirle ayuda a quien yo consideraba que llevaba la voz cantante en el foro.

Le mandé un MP a Ignoto. Y no obtuve respuesta.
Y le mandé otro MP a una persona que ya no está por aquí. Su respuesta fue fria, desalentadora, algo así como buscate la vida.

Y me enfadé, por supuesto.
Contacté entonces a un mago asturiano que también se negó a enseñarme (y entonces entendí que la magia es algo que se debe proteger). Le insistí, y después de un mes, y de ponerme mucho a prueba accedió a enseñarme. Pero me machacó con esta clase de cosas. No me dio caña por coger la baraja mal, me dio caña y me "castigó" por error que todavía no había cometido! Me obligó a avanzar a cuentasgotas! Por aquel entonces pensaba que yo solo avanzaría más que con él. Y no me equivocaba, pero entonces hoy sería un truquero o algo peor.

Cuando escribí mi primer post aquí, sabía que no tenía que tener miedo de nadie, sí respeto, pero nada más.
Un mes después me propusieron ser moderador.
Por eso es que creo, que saber dirigirse a los compañeros del foro, es una capacidad necesaria e indispensable. Lo mismo saber estar en su sitio. saber cómo se han de pedir las cosas. Porque una misma cosa puedes pedirla de modo que todos quieran ayudarte, o de modo que todos te den la espalda. Hay que saber elegir las palabras, y eso está al alcance de todos.
Hay que saber que cosas puedo y no puedo hacer. Qué ayudas puedo y no puedo pedir.
Quizá la prudencia sea la madre de todas las virtudes. Yo en aquel momento supe ser prudente. Calsetiin quizá no tuvo la prudencia necesaria.

Creéme, echo de menos a aquel Ravenous, a aquel Ignoto (que hoy no es ni su propia sombra en ese sentido).
Pienso que son figuras necesarias en el foro.
Ahora lo hace Sergio Alexander, y me alegra que lo haga. Es un chico muy joven aún y a veces se excede, pero también promete mucho como mago.

Cuando la gente anda con pies de plomo, suele andar más centrada.
Cuando una persona no se atreve a llamar a una puerta, el día que lo haga lo hará dispuesta a entrar con pie firme.

Admiro la diplomacia, pero no es para mi. Me alegra infinitamente que haya gente como tú, pero también que haya algunos (cuantos menos mejor) como Sergio.

Y sé que tienes razón en lo que dices, soy consciente, pero aún así, mi opinión es esta.


Pd: Me gusta leerte, ojalá sigas por aquí mucho tiempo, y no tengas miedo a contestarme o a darme caña :P jejeje (lo digo en broma y con cariño). Valoro tus palabras.
Pd2: Sergio, cuando seas mayor, serás más viejo

----------


## S. Alexander

_¿Que puede pensar un iniciado o novel de unos "maestros " que solo le dicen no lo hagas?_ 

Que quieren detener su avance, que no quieren que les haga la competencia o que quizá tengan razón por alguna cosa.

_¿Podra dicho iniciado volver a preguntar o pedir consejo sin miedo a ser recriminado?_

Yo creo que no volverá responder algo como lo que ha respondido sin miedo a ser recriminado, espero que no solo por el miedo sino porque se haya dado cuenta de que no está bien, aunque sea legal, lo que hace.

_¿Se atrevera algun iniciado a preguntar algo sin miedo a ser despellejado?_

Yo creo que una pregunta así no la haría todo el mundo. También creo, como en la pregunta anterior, que no es la pregunta lo que ha causado esto, sino su respuesta a la respuesta de Ricardo y de Ritxi. Creo, en definitiva, que de este hilo solo se puede sacar: Si hablas con soberbia y arrogancia y encima estás haciendo algo mal, te va a caer una manta de palos que no vas a poder volver a abrir los ojos sin miedo a que otra letra te golpee la cara. Solución: habla bien y defiende tus ideas de forma humilde pero firme, revisa si estás en lo cierto y, si lo estás, mantente en tu línea, pero asegúrate bien.

Creo que esas son mis respuestas, muy buenas preguntas.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## GermánK

Realmente el nivel de agresividad innecesaria me hace que sea difícil seguir el hilo sin indignarme. 

¿Por qué maltratar a una persona que quiere hacer algo loable? 

No me gusta el púlpito, mucho menos cuando se trata de arte. Yo no disfruto con Criss Angel, es mas, me desagrada, y me encanta ver a un mago aficionado hacer magia. 

Fui al congreso de la Red Maso (de Buenos Aires, la Red de Magos Solidarios) y hubo un concurso de magia de 30 segundos para magos que nunca se habían presentado en público. Allí, Tony Montana me instó a presentarme y yo (que solo actúo entre amigos y familiares) no me animé, a pesar de tener 4 ó 5 juegos practicados en serio, con horas de f**** depósitos y días y meses de contro****.
Y hablo de Tony Montana, no de apodos de Internet, un participante de un FISM, tercer puesto...y la humildad, no solo del principiante, sino del profesional ¡y que profesional!

----------


## Coloclom

A por él Sergio!!!

No lo tomes a mal Papapitufo, intenta verlo desde otro prisma y verás cómo tal vez me des la razón y tal vez no.

Yo sí veo bien estas discusiones mientras se trate con respeto a todos los usuarios (a pesar que de algunos podais ser más susceptibles).

y te voy a decir porqué le veo bien, tengo 3 razones.

La primera. Directa o indirectamente le estás mostrando el camino correcto a quien pregunta, no solo sobre su pregunta, sino sobre su forma de actuar, y lo erróneo de la pregunta en sí misma.

La segunda. De forma más o menos acertada, evitas que el usuario de turno que venga mañana nos salte con la misma cuestión. Aunque no siempre se evita, ciertamente.

Y tercera. No te imaginas la vida que estos hilos le dan al foro. Y eso, es bueno (si no fuera por esta razón yo ni siquiera me pararía en este hilo).

De echo a veces pienso que estos usuarios los generan Rixti e Eidan, y que escriben mensajes que saben que van a causar un poco de revuelo, para que el foro tenga algo de burbuja, sino, se nos queda sin gas. Ya no estoy en el equipo de moderadores, pero la posibilidad como tal, existe.


Y con todo mi respeto, para mi no es nada loable, lo cual es discutible. Cobrar dinero por hacer magia sin pagar sus debidos impuestos es ilegal, y esto no es discutible. Venderse como artista sin serlo,... no sé si es ilegal, pero no creo que sea ético.

----------


## S. Alexander

Me he perdido, ¿quién quiere hacer algo loable?

Me adelanto por si acaso: ¿Es loable aceptar una contratación por dinero sin haberte preparado lo que te van a contratar? Si metí la pata por adelantarme, perdón.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Coloclom

Que bueno esto de que el foro tenga memoria!! Navegando por el foro..., no, navengando no! buceando! He encontrado El segundo post de Sergio Alexander (por aquel entonces Mago Migaja jajaja) Es el segundo, porque el primero era su presentación en el foro.

Fue hace 3 años, por aquel entonces Sergio tan solo era un año mayor que Calsetiin.

El mensaje de Sergio habla de que quiere hacer una actuación, de que le aconsejen sobre qué presentar,... Se familiariza con este hilo, verdad??
Pues las diferencias son palpables. Y de ahí que a unos les demos vaselina y a otros matarile  :117:  tenía que decir esa frase jejeje




http://www.magiapotagia.com/f19/ayud...ctaculo-20964/

----------


## S. Alexander

Voy a ofrecer un pequeño resumen del hilo porque parece que, o no se ha seguido correctamente, o no he entendido algo, porque se está hablando de un mago valeroso y yo solo estoy viendo a un torero desnudo en la plaza de toros.

1º Viene Calsetiin diciendo que necesita ayuda desesperadamente, que le han convocado para 'entretener' a un grupo de alumnos de primaria (osea, niños, de un rango de edad muy amplio. Para el que tenga estudios de magia infantil, sabe lo que quiero decir. Los que no, les insto a que lo hagan). Dice que tiene repertorio de juegos (¡guay! =D), pero que no tiene ni idea de qué juegos pueden funcionar.
Habla de entretenerlos (un mago no es un animador, es un mago) y de confundirlos (aquí aludo a Vernon, la magia *no* consiste en confundir a nadie). A continuación expone su repertorio: Unos cuantos pintajes (que si son treinta niños con plena visión, vale, pero se está hablando de un grupo grande o eso nos da a entender), la carta en el cristal (que no es muy infantil que digamos, a no ser que se le de una presentación infantil, pero Calsetiin por lo que ha dicho de que no sabe qué puede funcionar, no tiene estudiada la magia infantil), y comer aceitunas por la cabeza (Magia en el Bar de J. Tamariz), y tampoco es que sea muy infantil. Añade que *si no puede definir nada, no se presentará.*
Además, necesita ayuda eficaz y sin muchas vueltas. Es decir, que con cartas, monedas y cuerdas o juegos cotidianos aconsejemos un repertorio de magia infantil, cuando una cosa esencial en la magia infantil no es solo el repertorio sino que es la presentación que le des a los juegos.

2º Rixti y Ricardo Solo le dicen que no lo haga, viendo su inexperiencia y falta de preparación (suponiendo como yo, creo, cero lecturas sobre magia infantil, y cero DVDs sobre magia infantil, y cero digamos 'meditación' acerca de la magia infantil). Incluso Chamflin le dice que si se ve que no está preparado, que no lo haga, siendo igualmente amable.

3º Calsetiin responde rectificando que el no presentarse no está en sus planes (es decir, que preparado o no, se va a presentar allí a hacer magia a los niños). Afirma que cree que el peor error de una artista (ya se denomina artista, un signo de altivez que genera en las personas, normalmente, rechazo, y eso que no tiene estudio alguno de magia infantil ni por lo visto al menos de magia general) es bajar los brazos y no hacer nada. Resumiendo, que él es un artista y que va a ir preparado o no.

4º Tras unos agradecimientos, vuelve y expone su repertorio final: Robarle una moneda a algún niño de su oreja, hacer la pesadilla del profesor, el juego de las 6 cartas de Tamariz y la aguja en el globo. Son juegos simples y visuales, afirma, y cree que les va a gustar, teniendo en cuenta que es en un *escenario*. No puede hacer cartas y tiene tiempo para decidir todavía sobre su repertorio para establecer un hilo conductor. Tiene 10 minutos de fama. Pregunta si es una buena elección de juegos.

5º Magnity aclara que lo que han dicho Rixti y Ricardo no es que se quede quieto, sino que aún no de ese paso (y estamos hablando de comentarios anteriores a exponer su repertorio).

6º Renard, molesto como supongo que estaría el resto, al menos yo sí (*sin intervenir aún pues ya estaba resuelto el hilo*), trata de bajarle los humos indicándole que hable con más humildad. ¿Por qué? Porque, al menos a mí, auto denominarse artista y afirmar que preparado o no va a ir a la actuación, son una contradicción enorme, y además un insulto para los verdaderos artistas que pasan horas, días, semanas, meses y años estudiando ramas de la magia y juegos para ofrecer espectáculos. Está empezando, no pasa nada, se pasa por alto.

6º Pero va Calsetiin y responde que le guste o no, le *pagan* (remuneración por un trabajo que estamos viendo todos insuficientemente preparado y nada estudiado), que lo hizo aquella tarde y que lo seguirá haciendo. Vamos, que bien o mal hecho, va a hacer lo que le salga de la bragueta.
Además, continúa auto denominándose artista dando una definición bastante errática y encima errada: 'no es aquel que[...] sabe actuar'. Vamos, que cualquier tipejo que acabe de llegar al mundo con una tiza en la mano y sin haber estudiado en su vida ningún arte, es un artista. Para mí de nuevo un insultazo enorme. Además, afirma que el arte no se explica (lo que corrobora aún más que no tiene ni idea de qué es el arte, y lo dice alguien que sigue muy de cerca la carrera de un historiador del arte). Incluye en este párrafo que la magia es un arte, de lo que deduzco que ha aplicado algo como: hago 'magia' (lo que malamente la gente llama magia, y es una triste y deplorable versión de lo que es realmente el ilusionismo) entonces soy artista.

Para más inri, pregunta que si no cualquiera puede ser artista, de qué depende entonces, y marca un punto y aparte, que no se hable más del tema, tajante.

Agradece tan solo a aquellos que les dieron un comentario positivo (de lo que se deduce que tan solo quiere escuchar críticas positivas).

Y aquí viene lo mejor:

_'si bien los nervios no dejaron que salga excelente al 100%, estuvo mejor de lo que hubiera esperado. Y si pude hacer algo de mi también, le agregue mucho circo con monedas o papelitos, sumando chistes, canciones y payasadas con mi asistente (para ser sincero, dieron mas resultado que los juegos que presente, estaban mas expectantes de la actuación y no de la magia).'_

Nervios: Perdonadísimo.
Agregar mucho circo sumando chistes, canciones y payasadas con el asistente, que dieron más resultado que los juegos que presentó y que hacían estar más expectantes de las bromas que de la magia: El grandísimo error.

Esto está influído y se apoya, ¿por qué? Porque está extendido gracias a una hiriente filosofía sobre la magia, súper americana, de que la magia es entretenimiento, es show, es jiji, jaja, punto final, es un truco que acompaña a un montón de cachondeo. Y no es así. Y la gente lo percibe así, la mayoría de la gente lo percibe así, los que no han visto un mago de verdad en su vida lo percibe así. ¿Por qué? Porque el porcentaje de 'magos' piscineros es cada vez mayor, porque una cosa es ser aficionado a la magia y otra cosa es ser un curioso que realiza chapuzas. Porque la magia es estudio, es dedicación, es pasión, es guardar el secreto con la vida, es revisión, es auto-exigencia, es auto-crítica, es mejora, es tener previsto hasta el más mínimo error y si ocurre uno imprevisto que no lo note ni el apuntador que te haya estado viendo cada ensayo, es ensayo, y es saber cuándo es el momento y cuándo no. Y este punto es importantísimo, porque a veces el momento es cuando no es el momento. ¿Cómo es eso? El momento a veces es cuando se ha estudiado lo suficiente pero no se tiene ni una sola tabla, cuando puedes fallar, sí, pero te lo has currado, has estudiado para ello, has trabajado para ello, has toreado antes de entrar en el ruedo en tus tierras, que te puede crujir la bestia en cuanto entres a actuar, pero te habrás preparado para tener la oportunidad de hacerlo lo mejor posible, *dejando bien alto el listón de los que están empezando en la magia*.

Aquí va una respuesta que puede comprenderse: Para ser artista no hace falta ser Copperfield, no hace falta gastarse un solo duro, para ser artista hace falta trabajo y pasión. Y el que solo tiene uno de los dos está abocado al fracaso.

Un abrazo mágico y vaya tochopost a las 3 y media de la mañana que acabo de soltar

S. Alexander

*PD: Coloclom, nostalgia modo On, ¡qué tiempos!*

----------


## GermánK

Hace unos meses fui a ver a René Lavand, el hombre que hace que hoy, tras mi trabajo duro para vivir y cuidar a mi hijo de 5 años invierta mi tiempo en barajar y barajar, escamotear, levantar un chop cup y bajarlo cientos de veces. 
Con vuestro criterio, el mejor cartomago que he visto en mi vida (bueno, comparte con Tamariz el podio, al menos) es un viejo que habla tonterías durante horas y hace los mismos juegos de cartas todo el tiempo... y para mi es un PEDAZO de artista. 
El agua y aceite de No se puede hacer mas lento dura 15 minutos, lo repite varias veces, lo vuelve a repertir tras finalizar, y lo aplaudí de pie durante 15 minutos, con lágrimas en los ojos.
Habría que preguntarle a los niños que vieron a Calsetiin qué sintieron.

Uno de los directivos de la Red Maso contó hace poco sobre una experiencia en un pueblo muy pobre de una de las regiones más pobres de Tucumán. Hizo una presentación mágica en la plaza del pueblo. Se le acercó un señor curtido, mayor, vestido muy pobremente y le dijo "gracias señor, no recordaba haber reído". Ahí reside la clave. En el público.

Yo, claramente, no me considero un artista, sí un aprendiz de un arte. Este sábado le hice un Chop Cup, la Cartoon y una carta en un CD (el compacted) a una nena de 8 años, que se reía, aplaudía, y me pedía mas y mas. Probablemente, cuando alguien diga "magia", ella piense en mi (que por cierto soy amigo de sus padres), para ella soy un artista, y esa es mi postura con respecto a Calsetiin. Soy respetuoso de las opiniones ajenas y promuevo la amistad y el cooperativismo. 
El mensaje de Renard realmente que no lo entiendo. ¿Qué aporta? ¿A quién le aporta? ¿A quién ayuda? ¿Hay gente que no ame la magia en este foro? ¿Va a desenmascarar a un estafador? A mi me parece mezquino. Y es lógico que Calsetiin se defienda y se ponga por lo tanto a la defensiva. 

Por último, los  argumento _ad hominem_ me resultan muy feos_,_ sería bueno moderarse al utilizarlos_.

_Espero no herir susceptibilidades,
Saludos

----------


## Coloclom

Lo siento, pero no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo. Tal vez Calsetiin no sea Miguel Angel Gea, pero lo poco que sabe, lo sabe y lo domina. Y si no fuera así, tampoco nosotros podemos decir lo contrario, puesto que no lo sabemos. Así pues, partiremos de la base que Calsetiin domina aquello que cree que debe presentar.

Hablas de la importancia que debe dársele a la presentación en la magia infantil. No estoy de acuerdo. Tal vez sí al decorado. Pero si partimos de la base de que un niño no ve o apreciaría gran diferencia entre jugar en el campo del Leganés o en el del Manchester United, tampoco creo que el decorado sea lo más esencial.

Quizá tú creas que tiene importancia la charla, pero siendo entretenida, amena y con palabras que puedan entender, yo creo que está más que lograda. Los niños no necesitan una gran historia. ¿Recuerdas cuanto te gustaba caperucita o los tres cerditos? Pues ya ves que mucha salsa no tienen...

Creo que cuando Calsetiin dice: el peor error de un artista... no se está refiriendo a si mismo como tú manipulativamente sugieres, sino que por el contrario, se refiere a la situación como norma: El peor error de un futbolista es ser un mal ejemplo para los niños. Y no estoy diciendo que yo sea futbolista...
Si Calsetiin usa esa frase, es sin duda porque su meta es llegar a ser artista, y como tal, debe seguir el camino marcado. Por eso que un artista no debe...

Dices que te da a entender un grupo grande, pero es precisamente un grupo de 7 u 8 crios (más 16 padres suman 24, pero los padres no cuentan).


Criticas cuando añade que si no logra algo minimamente valido no actuará. Y esto no criticable, sino elogiable.
Punto número 1. Con su mayor humildad, y en pro de la magia, acepta retirarse si la actuación no es mínimamente aceptable. Y eso es muy elogiable
Punto número 2. Actúa, por tanto, ha conseguido montar una actuación con una mínima garantia de éxito (la cual consigue). De nuevo muy elogiable por hacerlo en tiempo record.
Punto número 3. Es consciente en un momento dado, que incluso a pesar de que todo se le pone cuesta arriba, debe asumir sus responsabilidad y presentarse a la actuación, mostrando con ello una madurez más propia de alguien de 25 que de alguien de su edad. De nuevo, elogiable.

Criticas con sorna al textualizar "tras unos agradecimientos vuelve y expone su repertorio final: ...      Pues bien, de aquí saco en conclusión que es agradecido, que a pesar de nadie haberle querido ayudar viene y comparte con nosotros cual será su rutina y además y sobre todo, si algo debo aplaudir es lo que tú más criticas. Que con una moneda de una oreja, cuatro cuerdas y 2 palos haya montado una actuación. ¡¡Ya quisieran muchos de este foro!! A eso querido amigo, se le llama eficiencia.

Dices:  Pero yo me pregunto. Sabemos acaso si esa remuneración se debe únicamente a las dietas? porque si es así, me parece muy correcto. Comer el menú del día en cualquier bar, gasto de gasolina o billete de autobús si es que viene en tren. Mas la vuelta a casa (por navidad), u otros gastos afines. Hablas de trabajo insuficientemente preparado y de nuevo caes en el error de equivocarte:
China construyó La Gran Muralla como método de protección. Lo cual le llevó varios siglos y no llegó a terminar.
Estados Unidos, en mucho menos tiempo, se convirtió en el país mejor protegido. Lo que pretendo afirmar con esto, es que un trabajo mejor o peor preparado no depende del tiempo que se le haya dedicado.
Dices "nada estudiado". Yo digo, cada uno de sus juegos estaba más que estudiado, si bien no la rutina, tampoco nadie puede testificar que para hacer magia los juegos han de ir enrutinados. Todos hemos echo sesiones de juegos sueltos.

Criticas que lo hiciera aquella tarde y que afirme que seguirá haciendolo pero ¿acaso no es eso lo que hace un mago? los magos hacen y siguen haciendo magia, incluidos los menos expertos.

Das por errática y errada la siguiente afirmación de Calsetiin: Artista no es aquel que sabe actuar. Y él tiene razón!!! Aquel que sabe actuar es actor. Artista puede ser aquel que pinta, o aquel que canta, aunque no actuen ni sepan actuar.

Dices que supones que no tiene ningún conocimiento de magia infantil. Lo supones? en base a qué? yo creo que estás presuponiendo. Y un presupuesto (juego de palabras) no es base para argumentar nada. Es posible que Calsetiin haya estudiado en profundidad la magia infantil y también otras. Sin corroborarlo, no podemos darlo por sentado. Hasta que lo sepamos, tu argumento no debe considerar en acta.

Recalcas que solo agradece comentarios positivos, y lo haces a fe de que le consideremos qué? desagradecido? necio? El agradecimiento es libre. Agradeceré aquello que yo quiera agredecer. Puedes llamarme tonto con la intención de abrirme los ojos porque tal ve lo sea y no me doy cuenta. Pero no tengo porqué agradecertelo.

comentas: 
"Agregar mucho circo sumando chistes, canciones y payasadas con el  asistente, que dieron más resultado que los juegos que presentó y que  hacían estar más expectantes de las bromas que de la magia: El  grandísimo error."

Estás seguro? es un error o es una estrella fugaz? Paremonos a pensarlo.
En este foro tenemos un gran artista, que es mago y payaso al mismo tiempo, y luego también está Mayico.
Si dicho artista tiene capacidad para desenvolverse como payaso y como mago, ¿acaso no puede tener esas capacidades Calsetiin? Mayico es más viejo que la orilla de rio, pero Calsetiin solo tiene 17 años y es comprensible que aún no sepa separar el yo mago del yo payaso. No sé si está bien mezclar ambas cosas, no lo sé. Pero he visto a payasos hacer magia, y a magos hacer el payaso. En ambos casos he visto magia y me he reído. Lo que creo es que tal vez Calsetiin tenga 2 talentos innatos, y que en vez de darle caña debieras ayudarle a desarrollar.

Prosigo.
Dices: esto se apoya en el americanismo. Pero dejame que te haga reflexionar.
qué es el bien y qué es el mal? cual es la diferencia? No la hay. No existe. De hecho, no existen ni el bien ni el mal. Al menos no en un sentido extrictamente universal. Pues es algo que depende de cada cultura, de cada pais, de cada religión. Lo que para ti es salvar una vida para un testigo de geová es un pecado o condenarla. Cual es el bien, y cual es el mal? El bien siempre es la parte que nos corresponde, eso sin duda.
El bien lo dicta la mayoria. Cuando en un compendio de personas, ciudadanos, creyentes de una religión, raza, etc. la mayoria considera que una accion es buena, se considerará bien. Cuando la mayoria consideren que es mala, se considerará mal. Y ahí nace y se establece la diferencia entre el bien y el mal.
Lo mismo ocurre en la magia. Que mago es bueno? aquel que cause más furor entre la mayoria DE ESPECTADORES.

Y entonces habrá que hablar de David Copperfield, Cris Angel o David Blaine. No de Tamariz, Miguel Angel Gea o Arturo de Ascanio; personas de las que la inmensa mayoría de la población mundial jamás ha oído hablar.

La magia que gusta es la americana, eres español y defiendes la española, como un andorrano querrá que andorra gané el mundial de fútbol... pero la realidad es otra.

Y Calsetiin, consciente de estas y otras realidades, decidió inteligentemente optar por la magia americana.

A fin de cuentas sabemos que su número fue un éxito, lo cual demuestra cuan equivocados estábamos nosotros. Y también sabemos que te pasaste 100 pueblos y aún no te bajas de la burra. Nos has crispado a todos, has provocado una discusión y además con argumentos totalmente equivocados.

Sugiero encarecidamente que abras un hilo titulado Mil perdones, de Sergio Alexander, y en el nos pidas disculpas por tu adtitud fascista en esta y otras cuestiones.


Finalmente y para terminar, quiero dejar una reflexión, y me gustaría que la estudiaras detenidamente:

La verdad es lo que es, y sigue siendo verdad aunque se diga al revés.



 :Wink1:

----------


## Coloclom

> Hace unos meses fui a ver a René Lavand, el hombre que hace que hoy, tras mi trabajo duro para vivir y cuidar a mi hijo de 5 años invierta mi tiempo en barajar y barajar, escamotear, levantar un chop cup y bajarlo cientos de veces. 
> Con vuestro criterio, el mejor cartomago que he visto en mi vida (bueno, comparte con Tamariz el podio, al menos) es un viejo que habla tonterías durante horas y hace los mismos juegos de cartas todo el tiempo... y para mi es un PEDAZO de artista. 
> El agua y aceite de No se puede hacer mas lento dura 15 minutos, lo repite varias veces, lo vuelve a repertir tras finalizar, y lo aplaudí de pie durante 15 minutos, con lágrimas en los ojos.
> Habría que preguntarle a los niños que vieron a Calsetiin qué sintieron.
> 
> Uno de los directivos de la Red Maso contó hace poco sobre una experiencia en un pueblo muy pobre de una de las regiones más pobres de Tucumán. Hizo una presentación mágica en la plaza del pueblo. Se le acercó un señor curtido, mayor, vestido muy pobremente y le dijo "gracias señor, no recordaba haber reído". Ahí reside la clave. En el público.
> 
> Yo, claramente, no me considero un artista, sí un aprendiz de un arte. Este sábado le hice un Chop Cup, la Cartoon y una carta en un CD (el compacted) a una nena de 8 años, que se reía, aplaudía, y me pedía mas y mas. Probablemente, cuando alguien diga "magia", ella piense en mi (que por cierto soy amigo de sus padres), para ella soy un artista, y esa es mi postura con respecto a Calsetiin. Soy respetuoso de las opiniones ajenas y promuevo la amistad y el cooperativismo. 
> El mensaje de Renard realmente que no lo entiendo. ¿Qué aporta? ¿A quién le aporta? ¿A quién ayuda? ¿Hay gente que no ame la magia en este foro? ¿Va a desenmascarar a un estafador? A mi me parece mezquino. Y es lógico que Calsetiin se defienda y se ponga por lo tanto a la defensiva. 
> ...


Hay algo en esta vida que te parezca mal? que te moleste? que te enoje? Creo, con todo el respeto del mundo, que eres demasiado correcto, defensor de quien lo necesite aunque sea el diablo, y que pones la otra mejilla antes de golpear a alguien. Si hablara esto con mi madre, ella diría que eres el hijo que toda madre desea. Y eso te honra.

A otros sin embargo sí nos irritan ciertas cosas. Y la magia es algo que nos duele.

Yo creo más en las leyes que no están escritas que en aquellas que yacen sobre el papel. Las que no están escritas es sencillamente porque no hace falta escribirlas.

Creo que esas leyes existen en la magia. No desvelar secretos, no hacer efectos que no están debidamente preparados, etc

Hace tiempo un mago español muy aclamado revelaba juegos de magia en televisión. Yo lo critiqué con fervor en este foro sin importarme su nombre. (hubo otros hipócritas que no lo hicieron con él pero sí con gente como Calsetiin). No ataco a la persona por quien sea, sino por lo que haga.

Bajo mi punto de vista lo que hizo Calsetiin es criticable. Y ya ves que no es argumento "al hombre", sino que expongo mis razones.


Uno de tus argumentos sin embargo, a mi no me parece válido: Habría que preguntarle a los niños que vieron a Calsetiin qué sintieron.

Y no lo considero válido porque puedes hacer la peor actuación del mundo, que si sabes encajar con los niños, se sentirán felices. Se sienten felices cuando les cae un diente porque el ratoncito Perez vendrá de noche. Tu argumento es válido para representar la capacidad de ilusionar, entretener, etc. Pero eso no es magia.

Y para ser franco, y esto te va a doler, si hubiera que hacer un listado con los ¿500? mejores magos, en ningún lugar de la lista aparecería René Lavandera.
La magia consiste en hacer posible lo imposible. Los gags, la poesía, los malabares,... pueden ser complemento de la magia, pero no son magia. Y partiendo de aquí, René es un mago extremadamente limitado en cuanto a repertorio, técnicas manipulativas, etc en comparación con cualquiera de los 500 magos que sí están en la lista.

Y creeme, yo también tengo a René Lavand es ese podio, porque seguramente es mejor poeta que esos 500, más artista que esos 500, controla mejor las emociones que cualquiera de esos 500, pero no tiene más magia (magia literal) que ninguno de ellos.

No me parece justo usar a René Lavand como ejemplo de mago o mago prototipo.

Evitemos los argumentos ad hominen, pero con ellos también los argumentos ad logicam

----------


## MagNity

Dado que se está desviando el tema y que esto no conlleva a nada bueno y todo lo que había que decir ya se ha dicho. Procedo a cerrar el hilo.
Si alguien cree que se tiene que abrir por alguna razón que me lo comente a mi o a cualquier otro moderador.

----------


## MagNity

Ha habido varios usuarios que me han pedido reabrir el post.
Así lo haré, espero no arrepentirme.
Pero voy a pedir que por favor, no se ofenda a nadie, que el lector intente no ofenderse por escuchar verdades o opiniones contrarias (que por desgracia el hilo empezó por no saber entener lo que se estaba diciendo).
Todos somos miembros de esta comunidad y hasta ahora no ha habido problemas en mucho tiempo, que siga así, no quiero cortar cabezas.
El debate siempre es bueno, pero la ofensa, la agresividad y la falta de respeto no es debate!
Antes de valorar a una o otra persona, tened en cuenta siempre la edad de la persona que os referís, sus mensajes y etc... esto habla mucho de cada miembro y sirve para saber que podemos y como tenemos que decir para que las cosas no se lleven fuera de lugar y entender porque A o B dice tal cosa. Y lo más importante, nos sirve para saber que conocimientos o experiencia tiene, eso no significa que tenga que tener la razón uno o otro, pero sabe más el diablo por viejo que por diablo, así que aceptemos las críticas de gente en principio con más experiencia porque acostumbran a saber de lo que hablan y permitamos a la gente con poca experiencia sorprendernos y quizás ver un punto nuevo y diferente.

----------


## GermánK

> Hay algo en esta vida que te parezca mal? que te moleste? que te enoje? Creo, con todo el respeto del mundo, que eres demasiado correcto, defensor de quien lo necesite aunque sea el diablo, y que pones la otra mejilla antes de golpear a alguien. Si hablara esto con mi madre, ella diría que eres el hijo que toda madre desea. Y eso te honra.


Gran sentido del humor el tuyo. Yo creo que NADIE de los que agredieron (porque la forma de hablarle fue incorrecta por demás) a Calsetiin se anima a hacer eso mismo con un mago en vivo y directo. ¿O alguien se ha acercado alguna vez a un actor/músico/bailarín malo y le ha dicho "En verdad, no eres artista, baja de tu nube..." ? 
No lo creo.
¿Y por qué hacerlo por un foro de internet? El foro no es un lugar donde comportarse de una manera distinta que en la vida de a pie. Simplemente que acerca. Yo vivo en Buenos Aires, la mayoría de aquí en España, no veo que por ello yo pueda insultarlos o tratarlos con desprecio. Todo lo contrario, hay que cuidar las palabras al extremo, que sin gestos y con la muralla geográfica del idioma de por medio todo debe ser más tranquilo y relajado.






> A otros sin embargo sí nos irritan ciertas cosas. Y la magia es algo que nos duele.
> Yo creo más en las leyes que no están escritas que en aquellas que yacen sobre el papel. Las que no están escritas es sencillamente porque no hace falta escribirlas.
> Creo que esas leyes existen en la magia. No desvelar secretos, no hacer efectos que no están debidamente preparados, etc


Respirar profundo es un buen método antes de suponer que todos deben pensar como vos. 





> Uno de tus argumentos sin embargo, a mi no me parece válido: Habría que preguntarle a los niños que vieron a Calsetiin qué sintieron.
> Y no lo considero válido porque puedes hacer la peor actuación del mundo, que si sabes encajar con los niños, se sentirán felices. Se sienten felices cuando les cae un diente porque el ratoncito Perez vendrá de noche. Tu argumento es válido para representar la capacidad de ilusionar, entretener, etc. Pero eso no es magia.


Varias cosas. Como te dije por privado, soy crítico de cine y escribo sobre cine de animación no tradicional. Mucho de ello para niños. Y sé lo que es pensar como adulto y tener que criticar una obra pensada para niños. La disyuntiva es grande. Es un terreno de arenas movedizas donde la reflexión constante y la duda son las mejores consejeras, por eso las frases tajantes que leí sobre el tema me generaron ruido y desconfianza. No sé cuántos de quienes hablan con tanto conocimiento estudiaron desarrollo evolutivo, leyeron a *Piaget* o* Wallon* (o al menos a Freud) o piensan hacerlo. Y yo no los descalificaré, porque supongo que pueden ser estupendos magos infantiles, sobre todo porque la teoría es una cosa, la práctica otra. 
Y sobre eso decir que si los niños son los espectadores, el espectáculo es para ellos, no para otros magos. No me gusta el snobismo, mucho menos en un círculo cerrado. 
Detesto el cine Disney ¿lo critico? Con las armas que puedo, pero en general me gana, no solo por cuestiones cuantitativas, sino por potencia de argumentos, yo pongo a un chico ante Mickey y ante el cine de Norshteyn y es probable que toda mi reflexión sobre la complejidad humana del ruso pierda por goleada frente a la Maxi herramienta del ratón.




> Y para ser franco, y esto te va a doler, si hubiera que hacer un listado con los ¿500? mejores magos, en ningún lugar de la lista aparecería René Lavandera.
> La magia consiste en hacer posible lo imposible. Los gags, la poesía, los malabares,... pueden ser complemento de la magia, pero no son magia. Y partiendo de aquí, René es un mago extremadamente limitado en cuanto a repertorio, técnicas manipulativas, etc en comparación con cualquiera de los 500 magos que sí están en la lista.
> Y creeme, yo también tengo a René Lavand es ese podio, porque seguramente es mejor poeta que esos 500, más artista que esos 500, controla mejor las emociones que cualquiera de esos 500, pero no tiene más magia (magia literal) que ninguno de ellos.
> No me parece justo usar a René Lavand como ejemplo de mago o mago prototipo.
> Evitemos los argumentos ad hominen, pero con ellos también los argumentos ad logicam


 A ver, VOS no propongas a René en tu lista, como te dije por privado con respecto al cine, no dice nada mas que eso que dices... 
Yo no usé ningún argumentum ad logicam. 

Me parece que es una discusión rica, que si se puede mantener el tono es muy grato leer opiniones encontradas.

----------


## Coloclom

> Gran sentido del humor el tuyo. Yo creo que NADIE de los que agredieron (porque la forma de hablarle fue incorrecta por demás) a Calsetiin se anima a hacer eso mismo con un mago en vivo y directo. ¿O alguien se ha acercado alguna vez a un actor/músico/bailarín malo y le ha dicho "En verdad, no eres artista, baja de tu nube..." ? 
> No lo creo.


Te aseguro que si viera a alguien hacer algo que a mi opinión dañe la magia o no se corresponda con los que considero valores este para este arte le pegaría un toque. Tabién admito que soy más chulo que un 8.

Me gustaría que me citaras algún comentario en el que creas que pudo habérsele faltado el respeto a Calsetiin. Yo leo el hilo y no lo aprecio. Si me abres los ojos en este sentido te lo agradeceré.




> ¿Y por qué hacerlo por un foro de internet? El foro no es un lugar donde comportarse de una manera distinta que en la vida de a pie. Simplemente que acerca. Yo vivo en Buenos Aires, la mayoría de aquí en España, no veo que por ello yo pueda insultarlos o tratarlos con desprecio. Todo lo contrario, hay que cuidar las palabras al extremo, que sin gestos y con la muralla geográfica del idioma de por medio todo debe ser más tranquilo y relajado.


Admito que tienes razón. Supongo que a veces nos calentamos, malinterpretamos los mensajes anteriores, escribimos el nuestro que da pie malinterpretarse más aún,... luego lo enviamos sin más y cuando queremos darnos cuenta de que nos hemos excedido, o que no hemos sabido expresarnos correctamente ya es demasiado tarde. y a veces en vez de rectificar, preferimos defender con uñas nuestras palabras. Yo generalmente intento ser comedido, pero a veces se me olvida intentarlo.

Incluso cuando más caña le están dando a alguien, más se me olvida a mi, y ahí aparezco yo a meter el dedo en la herida. Es un gran defecto.





 Iniciado por *Coloclom*  
                 A otros sin embargo sí nos irritan ciertas cosas. Y la magia es algo que nos duele.
Yo creo más en las leyes que no están escritas que en aquellas que yacen  sobre el papel. Las que no están escritas es sencillamente porque no  hace falta escribirlas.
Creo que esas leyes existen en la magia. No desvelar secretos, no hacer efectos que no están debidamente preparados, etc










> Respirar profundo es un buen método antes de suponer que todos deben pensar como vos.




Iba a callarme, porque es dificil contraargumentar lo que me dices. Pero no, he hayado argumento. Aunque no esté escrito, la ética es obligada, y el precio a romperla se paga caro, porque los magos te crucificarán y te dejarán a un lado.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/jueg...ngel-gea-7077/

Tercer Concurso de Videos de Magia: Dimensiones del tiempo, por Weribongui

Echale un vistazo a esos hilos. Un chico de 17 años (gran mago hoy por cierto) comete el error de no ser ético (la edad y la falta de experiencia).

Ahí verás como gente Como Miguel AJO, Manolo Talman, Dani Daortiz, Kiko Pastur y otros cuantos "profesionales" de la magia (además de otros magos) no consiente su error. Y verás que ese caso no dista tanto del que ahora mismo nos atañe. No sé si conoces a los magos que acabo de citarte, pero para que te hagas una idea, el siguente peldaño que suban esos magos, es para sentarse al lado de Juan Tamariz.






> Varias cosas. Como te dije por privado,


No sé a qué te refieres, yo nunca he hablado contigo, no te conozco y no me relaciono con gente como tú :P  :Wink1: 






> soy crítico de cine y escribo sobre cine de animación no tradicional. Mucho de ello para niños. Y sé lo que es pensar como adulto y tener que criticar una obra pensada para niños. La disyuntiva es grande. Es un terreno de arenas movedizas donde la reflexión constante y la duda son las mejores consejeras, por eso las frases tajantes que leí sobre el tema me generaron ruido y desconfianza. No sé cuántos de quienes hablan con tanto conocimiento estudiaron desarrollo evolutivo, leyeron a *Piaget* o* Wallon* (o al menos a Freud) o piensan hacerlo. Y yo no los descalificaré, porque supongo que pueden ser estupendos magos infantiles, sobre todo porque la teoría es una cosa, la práctica otra. 
> Y sobre eso decir que si los niños son los espectadores, el espectáculo es para ellos, no para otros magos. No me gusta el snobismo, mucho menos en un círculo cerrado. 
> Detesto el cine Disney ¿lo critico? Con las armas que puedo, pero en general me gana, no solo por cuestiones cuantitativas, sino por potencia de argumentos, yo pongo a un chico ante Mickey y ante el cine de Norshteyn y es probable que toda mi reflexión sobre la complejidad humana del ruso pierda por goleada frente a la Maxi herramienta del ratón.


Vale, pues precisamente eso que dices, es el argumento para criticar la actuación de Calsetiin. Siempre me he interesado por la magia infantil (no hacerla, sino conocerla en la media de lo posible). y en cuanto tuve ocasión, fui a un congreso sobre magia infantil. No por haber asistido a una serie de conferencia pienso que domino el tema, pero sí sé, por haber asistido a una serie de conferencias, que es un tema tan grande y compejo, que cualquier persona mínimamente inteligente se dará cuenta de que no está preparada para actuar como mago infantil sin una serie de estudios y conocimientos.

Y como a dije, La magia de Ascanio es un 10% de la magia infantil.

Como tú has dicho, la reflexión constante y la duda son las mejores consejeras. Permíteme que tome tu frase para afirmar:
La reflexión constante y la duda son las mejores consejeras, y lo digo tajantemente.

Te pregunto pues: Consideras que en ese intervalo de tiempo (desde que le pidieras acturar hasta el momento del acto) hubo tiempo material y necesario para una profunda reflexión?
Después de leer a Calsetiin afirmar que que actuaría sí o sí sin importarle el como (osea, a riesgo de comerter el supuesto error) crees que consideró él la posibilidad de dudar?

Hablas de haber leído a Piaget o Wallow,... Pero te seré sincero en 2 cosas. La primera, que no les he leído.
La segunda, que no me creo apenas nada relacionado con la psicogía, anterior a 1980.
He leído no poco sobre psicología, autores supuestamente psicólogos del siglo XIX y hasta los 50 del siglo XX y me he encontrado grandísimas barbaridad apoyadas en nada, solo en sus ideas.
Me encanta la psicología, hasta el punto que ni te imaginas. Pero no me gusta creer lo que leo si ello no me convence. Y cuando un autor dice una sola cosa que no me convence, automáticamente todo lo demás lo pongo en duda.

Admito que el hecho de que yo no comparta una teoria no significa que no sea acertada.

Sin embargo, sí he leído algo sobre magia infantil. Y las conclusiones que saco, por lo poco que conozco a Calsetiin, es que no está preparado todavía. Todo tiene un proceso, creo que a él todavía le queda camino por recorrer. Y también creo que tú puedes compartir esta opinión.




> A ver, VOS no propongas a René en tu lista, como te dije por privado con respecto al cine, no dice nada mas que eso que dices... 
> Yo no usé ningún argumentum ad logicam. 
> 
> Me parece que es una discusión rica, que si se puede mantener el tono es muy grato leer opiniones encontradas.


Tú dí lo que quieras, voy a llevarte la contrario de todos modos


Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## GermánK

Es que Calsetiin no pidió que lo juzgaran, pidio ayuda para una presentación para niños que decidió hacer. 

Yo no lo conozco,  no lo vi actuar ni lo conozco mas que de tres o cuatros mensajes de este foro. No soy quien para juzgarlo, y creo que tampoco lo es David Williamson o Copperfield. Quizás sí podamos juzgar su actuación, y punto. 

No creo en Dios, menos en hombres-dios. 
No sé de qué ética hablas. El chico solo actuó con cariño (se nota en sus palabras) ante unos niños para el día del niño... No creo que haya sacado un FP y lo haya mostrado, o haya descubierto cómo se hace un DL. 


Con respecto a la psicología infantil (hablé de teorías del desarrollo) tienen soporte biológico, que yo tampoco soy "psicologista", pero no hay una ciencia que se acerque a las teorías del desarrollo que no sean los estudios (para)científicos de la psicología.

Por último, Coloclom, necesitas urgente ir al psiquiatra, esa locura es de las buenas y quiero que sintentice tus dolencias para poder tomar esa pastilla  :Smile1:  ¡¡URGENTE!!

En realidad, por último, ¿cómo confiar en un sujeto que adora una película donde dice que los yanquis salvaron a Europa del nazismo? ¡Así está la magia mundial! ¡El mago enmascarado y todos los videistas de youtube! ¡Todos por tu culpa! :p Bueno, basta de paparruchadas que debo seguir trabajando.

----------


## Coloclom

> Es que Calsetiin no pidió que lo juzgaran, pidio ayuda para una presentación para niños que decidió hacer.


O tal vez el día que lo pidió tú no viniste, no lo des por sentado.




> Yo no lo conozco,  no lo vi actuar ni lo conozco mas que de tres o cuatros mensajes de este foro. No soy quien para juzgarlo, y creo que tampoco lo es David Williamson o Copperfield. Quizás sí podamos juzgar su actuación, y punto.


Supongo que desde el respeto (eso siempre) también podemos juzgar sus actos. Y cuando uno habla y se expresa, eso también es algo que podemos juzgar. Tú has juzgado mis gustos cinemáticos. Ya veremos cuando hablemos de Jenna Jameson, Shy Love o Caprice.




> No creo en Dios, menos en hombres-dios.


Pero que tú no creas, no significa que no existan. Si los que creemos somos mayoría quizá haya que plantear esa continua reflexión y duda que antes proclamabas.




> No sé de qué ética hablas. El chico solo actuó con cariño (se nota en sus palabras) ante unos niños para el día del niño... No creo que haya sacado un FP y lo haya mostrado, o haya descubierto cómo se hace un DL.


El fin no justifica los medios. No importa la intención, por muy pura y buena que sea, si el resultado es negativo. No hay mayor ejemplo que Hitler, una de las personas más admirables del mundo, y sin embargo la menos admirada, o la más odiada mejor dicho. Tuvo brillantes ideas, incluso de haber triunfado, hoy el mundo podría ir 2 siglos por delante y ser un lugar mejor. Pero a pesar de sus buenas intenciones hizo una gran cagada. (que nadie piense que apruebo el genocidio, el asesinato o la tortura, soy antinazi total).

Me baso en que presentar algo mal hecho (lo cual da pie a que el espectador descubra el secreto) es casi tan malo como revelarlo. Esas cosas hay que evitarlas. y me da igual con que maestro hayas aprendido, apuesto a que esa fue una de sus primeras lecciones.






> Con respecto a la psicología infantil (hablé de teorías del desarrollo) tienen soporte biológico, que yo tampoco soy "psicologista", pero no hay una ciencia que se acerque a las teorías del desarrollo que no sean los estudios (para)científicos de la psicología.


Ummm, dejate que me matricule en la univerdidad de lengua y literatura castellana y dentro de 4 años, cuando haya terminado la carrera y pueda comprender todas esas palabras raras que me dices, vuelvo y te respondo.

Puedes apoyarte en teorías de desarrollo biológico sobre la psicología infantil, pero siempre que esos niños tengan una edad comprendida en un intervalo de tiempo relativamente corto (¿2 años?). Pero no me sirve porque no sabemos que edad tenían los niños para los que actuó. Al colegio que yo iba se empezaba con 6 años y se terminaba con 14 en caso de no repetir curso.

Lo que me estás demostrando, es que tienes la cabeza lo sificientemente amueblada para tener la capacidad de poder estudiar magia infantil (que no significa que estés capacitado para ser mago infantil, eso es algo que yo no sé).

Que tú tengas estos entendimientos no me demuestra que Calsetiin los tenga.

Y lo que me mata: Le defiendes tú!!! Tú que comprendes lo amplio que es el abanico de la magia infantil, la necesidad de unos conocimientos psicológicos profundos, la importancia de una preparación adecuada.

Decimos aquí en España: No desees para los demás lo que no quieras para ti.

Así que te pregunto: Sin haber actuado nunca, sin conocimientos sobre magia infantil, sin la experiencia en la vida que te la edad, pongamos que tuvieras exactamente la mitad (17, la edad de Calsetiin) ¿actuarías sin tener tiempo para preparar el acto? ¿actuarías sin tener unos conocimientos mínimos? ¿desoirías los consejos que otro magos te dan cuando TÚ les has pedido ayuda (y entiendo que si lo haces es porque les consideras más experimentados y con mayores conocimientos)? ¿Te considerarías un artista en voz alta?




> Por último, Coloclom, necesitas urgente ir al psiquiatra, esa locura es de las buenas y quiero que sintentice tus dolencias para poder tomar esa pastilla  ¡¡URGENTE!!
> 
> En realidad, por último, ¿cómo confiar en un sujeto que adora una película donde dice que los yanquis salvaron a Europa del nazismo? ¡Así está la magia mundial! ¡El mago enmascarado y todos los videistas de youtube! ¡Todos por tu culpa! :p Bueno, basta de paparruchadas que debo seguir trabajando.


Nuestros libros de historia nos cuentan que de no haber sido Europa ayudada por los Yanquis, no se hubiera podido exterminar la hegemonía nazi. Si bien es cierto que tampoco se hubiera logrado si los rusos no hubieran llegado a Alemania.

De hecho los yanquis son lo que son gracias a haber intervenido en la segunda guerra mundial. Prueba de su influencia en la resolución del conflicto.

Y una última pregunta, para que reflexiones:

¿Crees que hubiera caído el muro de Berlín si los alemanes hubieran nacido en EEUU y los norteamericanos en Alemania?

----------


## chamflim

> Coloclom, he hecho dos cosas con animales: Tocarles la flauta a las vacas de la granja de mi tía-bisabuela (afortunadamente aún viva, al menos hace un mes sí) con 14 años, *y magia a animales (en concreto a perros* y a algún que otro ser con forma humana pero cerebro poco desarrollado).


Yo también una vez a un perro le quite el hueso y lo hice desaparecer
Siempre se ha dicho que la mano es más rápida que la vista, pero el "cabrito" de perro uso el olfato y me pillo el truco.
Ahora paso a contaros algo que ocurrió hace unos doce años, 
Un tío abuelo mío es propietario de un circo familiar y todas las temporadas contratan artistas de otros países para completar y variar el espectáculo ya que la mayoría de los números los realizan los hijos y nietos.
Esa temporada se contrato a un ilusionista ruso llamado El Gran Razzherin o algo así, no recuerdo bien el nombre.
Se dio la circunstancia que a la hora de ensayar, uno de los hijos (Domador de fieras) y su mismo hijo que ya hacia sus pinitos como payasete (o sea un nieto) y este que suscribe, estábamos en pista preparando una nueva rutina para el nene.
Con muy malas formas nos invito a salir de la carpa (debía de ser seguidor de Hermes Trismegistus) cuando el nene que tendría entonces unos 12 años le dijo....
"Mira ese truco que haces, (cambio por la asistente) se hace así... y se lo explico...
"y se hacer más" le dijo. La cara del ilusionista, que era bueno, era un poema. Mi primo y yo no sabíamos donde meternos y el jodio crio seguía dándole caña al Mago.
Con esto que os cuento quiero decir que no hay que menos preciar a nadie, no sea que nos salga listillo como "Chispirito", el cual ahora mismo está haciendo números de trapecio y funambulismo. Pero estoy casi seguro que podría ser un gran mago.
PD : Me alegro que se haya reabierto el hilo. Eso si debate con respeto y educacion ... :117:

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Espero que nadie se ofenda pero creo que se desvio demasiado el tema en algo que no era tan complejo. El chico se llama profesional y no lo es, cae en inconsecuencias de manera repetitiva , se llama artista y no lo es , su nivel cartomágico es bajisimo, tanto que nisiquiera se ha dado cuenta que muchos de los videos que tiene colgados en youtube en vez de performances magicas han terminado siendo revelaciones de juegos.Por este mismo hecho probablemente los niños no vieron magia.Tiene concepciones erradas de la magia infantil..en fin . Ademas en vez de tomar las recomendaciones que se le hicieron prefirió ir por el camino de la soberbia haciendo oídos sordos a las criticas que no iban acorde a su pensamiento, asi se hace difícil la evolución ya que esta falto de algo fundamental para su desarrollo mágico ,humildad y autocritica, ninguno de esos 2 factores los he visto en ninguno de sus comentarios.

----------


## S. Alexander

Jajaja, gracias por la anécdota, chamflin. Quiero aclarar que yo al menos no he menospreciado a nadie, he visto lo que hay y he hablado. Ha venido alguien sin conocimientos sobre magia infantil (él mismo afirma que no sabe lo que puede funcionar), ha preguntado por repertorio, se le ha dicho que teniendo los concimientos que ha dicho que tiene y con el repertorio que expone, que es mejor que no actúe y que se prepare mejor, para dejar bien a la magia.

Tengo un amigo que, desde que vio con 6 años a un mago, tan, tan malo, que se le veía prácticamente todo, aunque era muy gracioso, no soporta la magia, y cada vez que ve a un mago le revienta, se siente mal, se siente engañado, y no solo eso sino que no permite que nadie haga magia si él está cerca, desvelando aunque sea sin acertar ni una todo lo que se intenta hacer, y preguntado constantemente poniendo en duda al mago. Insisto: Por un mago al que se le veía prácticamente todo, aunque era muy gracioso. ¿Por qué se le vería prácticamente todo? Por falta de preparación. Conclusión: No sabiendo lo bueno que es Calsetiin en magia sin haberse preparado, lo supongo un caso normal (porque es lo normal) y supongo que sin preparación no habrá buena ejecución. Sabiendo esto, considero que puede ser perjudicial para la magia, y respondo en consecuencia.

He estado leyendo a Papá Pitufo y a Coloclom. Yo sí he estudiado a Piaget, de hecho me he especializado precisamente en Psicolingüística y en la psicología que desarrolló Piaget, y no entiendo cómo alguien que ha leído a Piaget y que comprende psicología infantil esté defendiendo que un individuo sin preparación se haya lanzado al público infantil *y encima se quiera para él que el resto de magos demos el visto bueno.* Lo siento, por mí que se tire, pero no pienso dar mi visto bueno, me parece algo completamente alocado, con talento o sin él, y muy arriesgado, para su propia imagen y para la magia. Por eso defiendo la posición en la que creo: Primero se estudia, se practica, se interioriza, con ello se naturaliza, y después se actúa. No sé qué estudios de magia tendrá la gente que está escribiendo en este post, pero recomiendo leer a Ascanio (entre muchos otros, por supuesto). Esa es la manera correcta de abordar la magia. Puede que haya otras, pero desde luego la de Calsetiin no me parece correcta. ¿Que a alguien le parece correcto que alguien se lance al ruedo sin haberse preparado? No lo comparto y argumentaré en contra.

No es por cabezonería esta vez, esque es imposible que yo vea eso como algo bueno o valiente.

Por penúltimo: En mi propia ciudad ha habido ya casos parecidos, y por supuesto que se ha actuado en contra, porque en esto no es un solo mago, es todo el gremio. Un pintor se ve que es bueno o malo según como pinte, pero se sabe que no todos los pintores son así. A un mago se le ve y se sacan conclusiones de lo que es la magia en general. Conclusión: La pifias tú, la pifian todos.

Por favor, también me gustaría que alguien citase aquella parte del post en la que se hiere tanto la sensibilidad de Calsetiin y se le ataca de la forma tan cruel como si ha descrito...

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Coloclom

> Coloclom, he hecho dos cosas con animales: Tocarles la flauta a las vacas de la granja de mi tía-bisabuela (afortunadamente aún viva, al menos hace un mes sí) con 14 años, y magia a animales (en concreto a perros y a algún que otro ser con forma humana pero cerebro poco desarrollado). Me alegra mucho que te haya hecho esbozar una sonrisilla en casa :P
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander



Seguro que solo 2? Seguro que no hubo una tercera cosa que no nos quieras contar :Confused: ? ejem, ejem, ejem,... no quiero pensar mal, pero me invitas a ello...

Y para qué les tocas la flauta a las vacas?? Era un esperimiento o algo así? Eres muy raro.

Yo a esa edad (y menos) ya era responsable de matar los conejos y los pollos (animales más grandes no porque aún no tienes la fuerza necesaria); cerrar los prados, mover las ovejas de un sitio a otro, etc; pero nunca tuve el cargo de entretener a los animales con música.

Oye, no serían las vacas las que te tocaban la flauta a ti? ejem, ejem y otro ejem.

----------


## S. Alexander

Me has pillado =P

----------


## GermánK

> Si pero la pregunta es,eres un artista? En tu  presentacion pones que eres profesional  pero despues de ver tu reina  escapista no se yo si creerte,lo que si que estoy seguro despues de ver  tu video es que artista no eres te lo aseguro. Baja de tu nube y vuelve a  la tierra amigo.





> Vale, rectifico todo lo dicho, tienes una venda colocada en los ojos y encima adoras el dinero.
> (...)
> 
> ¿Que dieron más resultado las payasadas y chistes que los juegos que  presentaste? ¿Por qué será, amigo? Te falta bajarte de la nube, como te  están aconsejando siendo amables y empezando a no serlo, te falta  estudiar te-o-rí-a de la magia, aunque supongo que es la primera noticia  que tienes de que existe, y te falta estudiar juegos y ar-tis-tas para  poder empezar a ser un artista.


Y no sigo, porque me da fiaca buscar. ¿Quién les dio la varita mágica divina para decirle a otra persona lo que debe hacer? Esa soberbia es peor que la del chico.

Sergio, yo tengo muy pocos conocimientos de magia, pero algunos de otras cosas (no viene al caso) y dá la sensación que sabés mucho de magia pero que cuando argumentás le errás al punto.
La anécdota de tu amigo cae en varias falacias lógicas distintas a la vez. Inferir que los niños que vieron a nuestro coforista actuar (sin haber visto su trabajo) podrían odiar a la magia es no solo aventurada, sino que carece de argumento serio. Los niños ven a diario películas de mala calidad, programas de televisión MUY mal hechos, escuchan cantar a Xuxa, Natalia Oreiro o David Bisbal y no creo que ninguno odie la música (¡¡aunque deberían!!)
Y reuno aquí mi respuesta a lo que piensas en la Filosofía del cangrejo. No caigas en generalizaciones apresuradas.

----------


## Ravenous

> ¿Quién les dio la varita mágica divina para decirle a otra persona lo que debe hacer? Esa soberbia es peor que la del chico.


A mi me la dió Jesucristo en persona, diciéndome "¡Eh!, ojo donde apuntas". A los demás no les hace falta varita ninguna para ver el percal. Se llama sentido común y experiencia. Y ambos dan perspectiva. La suficiente para ver que alguien la está cagando, porque el ilusionismo tiene poco que ver con otras artes, y es tremendamente frágil al apoyarse únicamente en el desconocimiento del público (si, hay más cosas, pero reduciendo a lo básico, esto es lo que hay). Si la base se rompe, no hay arte, solo un tipo en una tarima jugando con juguetes raros. Y al contrario que ocurre con casi todos los campos, artísticos, científicos o lo que sean, aquí la gente tiende a generalizar mucho. "Visto uno, vistos todos". Con lo cual, cada temerario que se asoma por aquí diciendo lo mucho que mola, que va a actuar porque si, aunque no tenga pensado nada concreto, y demás, pone en riesgo a toda comunidad, quizá no a mi, pero sí al mago que viva dos calles más allá, que se lo curra todos los días, sin ser un gran mago internacional, y que queda expuesto por la temeridad de otro, perdiendo no solo la magia que tanto le ha costado transmitir, sino también las lentejas.

----------


## renard

> Y no sigo, porque me da fiaca buscar. ¿Quién les dio la varita mágica divina para decirle a otra persona lo que debe hacer? Esa soberbia es peor que la del chico.
> 
> Sergio, yo tengo muy pocos conocimientos de magia, pero algunos de otras cosas (no viene al caso) y dá la sensación que sabés mucho de magia pero que cuando argumentás le errás al punto.
> La anécdota de tu amigo cae en varias falacias lógicas distintas a la vez. Inferir que los niños que vieron a nuestro coforista actuar (sin haber visto su trabajo) podrían odiar a la magia es no solo aventurada, sino que carece de argumento serio. Los niños ven a diario películas de mala calidad, programas de televisión MUY mal hechos, escuchan cantar a Xuxa, Natalia Oreiro o David Bisbal y no creo que ninguno odie la música (¡¡aunque deberían!!)
> Y reuno aquí mi respuesta a lo que piensas en la Filosofía del cangrejo. No caigas en generalizaciones apresuradas.


.  Papapitufo la varita no la dio Calcetin preguntando que debia hacer y si debia actuar o no,si solo quiere leer tus malos consejos que te lo pregunte a ti solo en privado y no a todos los miembros del foro.

----------


## S. Alexander

Sigo sin ver dónde está mi mal trato hacia él. La primera pregunta es la repetición en forma de pregunta de una afirmación suya, la siguiente pregunta es para introducir lo que voy a decir. Lo de bajarse de la nube viene por lo del artista, no creo que pueda molestarle a nadie que le diga que baje de la nube, a mí me lo dicen y no me molesta, le digo que le han aconsejado siendo amables y empezando a no serlo, lo que es verdad, lo de que le falta estudiar teoría lo digo porque, basándome en que ha dicho que no sabe qué puede funcionar y qué no, demuestra que necesita estudiar teoría. Lo de que supongo que es la primera noticia que tiene de que existe tampoco lo he dicho como ofensa ni creo que pudiera haberle ofendido, lo digo en serio completamente, hay gente que se mete en magia y hasta un año o dos no saben que existe teoría sobre ella, lo de que le falta estudiar juegos lo digo porque lo considero verdad debido al repertorio que ha expuesto, y lo de los artistas porque me parece que su concepto acerca de lo que es un artista y lo que no, está errado.
No encuentro otra forma de decir lo que he dicho más amable porque no veo adecuado responder amablemente a alguien que ha respondido soberbiamente a consejos que se le han dado con calma. Simplemente por principios, y eso que cuando me hablan fatal suelo responder con el tono más bajito posible y tratando de calmar la situación.

No sé por qué dará la sensación de que sé mucho de magia. Yo llevo 4 años, 2 de aficionado y 2 de semi-profesional, he estudiado lo poco que he podido, en mi ciudad somos todos novatos y yo tengo la malísima suerte de ser el que más horas dedica a estudiar esto (y eso que son pocas), por lo que no puedo seguir a nadie ni aprender salvo a través de internet y libros. Que nadie se confunda, sé lo que sé y opino con lo que sé, pero no soy ningún sabio, soy un novato de poca monta a quien se le da un poco bien hablar, y gracias a eso en gran parte salvo algunas dificultades con la magia, pero nada más.

La anécdota de mi amigo la sustento en que, repito, la magia no es como el resto de artes, porque es más desconocida. Porque una canción la escuchas y sabes si te gusta o no, tengas la edad que tengas, y la individualizas. Y si te ponen otra mala y es la segunda que escuchas en tu vida, empiezas a generalizar. Y si llevas las 50 primeras canciones escuchadas en tu vida y son todas horribles para ti, la música no te gustará hasta que encuentres de casualidad una canción que te guste, y descubras: ahivá, si no es tan mala. 
En la magia no ocurre esto. Porque es mucho más desconocida, mucho menos común. Ves a un mago y si te resulta un tipo con gracia que intenta hacer magia pero se le ve todo (como argumentan muchos magos que se han metido y muchos profanos a los que se les ha preguntado), para ti un mago es eso, y será eso hasta que te topes con uno bueno. Pero da la casualidad de que escuchar una canción es más fácil que se produzca que el ver a un mago, y además intervienen sentidos distintos: No puedes desviar tus oídos, pero los ojos sí. La canción la escucharás y si hay una sola nota que te atrae, te quedarás escuchándola. ¡Ahivá! La primera canción en mi vida que me gusta. El mago no tiene la suerte de poder obligar al ojo a mirar si a la persona no le da la real gana, y si ya ha visto un mago malo, las posibilidades de que desvíe la mirada son mayores. Y cuanta más edad, por lo que he podido experimentar, también.

Y ya no es solo esto, sino que un mago que falle rompe la ilusión de un niño, la magia deja de existir y comienzan a ser todo trucos, trucos y trucos, rompecabezas que resolver. Por desgracia, además, los niños heredan esto de sus padres, ignoro en qué momento, pero cada vez más pequeños reciben la orden de: '¡Es un mago! Hay que descubrirle todos los trucos' Zasca, nada más verte entrar por la puerta, se acabó la ilusión, empezó el rompecabezas. Y un mago que no está preparado, que no se ha preparado para esto, alimenta aún más este puzzlerismo si falla (y digo si falla porque, si no se ha preparado, creo que es lógico que tenga más posibilidades de fallar que de salir airoso por talento o suerte).

Vamos, lo que ha dicho Ravenous que lo ha dicho mil veces mejor que yo y en menos líneas.

__________________________________________________  _____________________________________

*El meollo del que se está desviando además todo y que aún no ha sabido argumentar nadie:*

Insisto en que no entiendo en qué se basa la defensa de Calsetiin como valiente, *que es el meollo del tema*. Que unos consideran que se le ha respondido severamente, que otros consideramos que no, que se le ha respondido justamente, que unos consideran que nosequé está mejor dicho así que asao o que en guisao, pero el meollo, lo magro, es que ha habido comentarios de ensalzamiento de Calsetiin, alentándolo a actuar sin preparación y tildándolo de valeroso artista por tener los bemoles suficientes como para plantarle cara a un público infantil sobre un escenario sin el debido estudio y preparación (y saco esto, insisto por enésima vez, de los propios comentarios de él mismo en cuanto a su propia preparación y conocimiento mágico, creo que no me lo estoy inventando). ¿Podríamos centrarnos en esto, por favor? Porque si Calsetiin es considerado un valiente simplemente porque se le ha 'atacado' y él ha seguido su camino como un valiente, ahí os doy la razón: Ha sido muy valiente por hacer lo que él creía correcto a pesar de nuestras 'duras' críticas.
Pero desde luego enfrentarse a un público, el que sea, sin preparación, no es un acto de valentía, a mí me sigue pareciendo un acto de insensatez.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## chamflim

Creo que estamos pasando por alto que la forma de comunicarnos en un foro no es igual que en un bis a bis .. las mismas palabras en diferentes tonos cualquiera las tomaria de una u otra manera segun el tono aplicado.
Es verdad que a veces intentamos explicar algo y parece que estamos diciendo otra cosa, y como he leido la diferencia de paises puede dar a equivocos. 
Yo suelo ser tajante cuando hablo ..es mas, una conversacion telefonica mia es .. escuchar... decir si o no y colgar. Pero eso no significa que sea brusco o terco ..solo es mi forma de ser ( odio el telefono)
Yo creo que a la gente hay que recriminarla o regañarla si obra mal, a mi entender, pero no es lo mismo decir: eso no lo hagas a decir: yo haria esto, pero tu haber que haces.
creo que la gente necesita correctivos si ha errado, pero tambien una palmadita en la espalda, si aunque no nos gusto lo que hizo, lo hizo bien o salio airoso.
mejor dar una de cal y una de arena .. ¿o no?

Tampoco hay que hacer leña del arbol caido y aprovechar que el projimo esta en el suelo para pisarlo la cabeza, y si se la pisas que sea por que te haya hecho el algo malo. 
Una spicologa que yo conozco ( mirar si es pesada que hasta en la cama me autoanaliza, ya que es mi mujer) dice siempre: Di las cosas malas en el medio de unas buenas .. evitaras ofender.
¿Lo dira por su bien?   jajaja.
buenas noches a tod@s, que mañana salgo de viaje para un par de dias y hay que madrugar.
PD; no he tenido tiempo de releer los post ..por eso no cito y hablo al general.

----------


## Coloclom

> hasta en la cama me autoanaliza


Bueno, pues me da a mi que toca cambiar de tema, porque ahora sí que tenemos (o tienes) un problema grande y de los gordos.

Si una mujer me analiza en la cama,... no sé, me da que pensar. Si me analiza y saca buenas conclusiones... pues genial. Pero qué pasa si me analiza en la cama y me dice lo que se le dijo a Calsetiin? .

A mi me daría mal, lo digo en serio.
No es que me tenga por bueno, pero creeme, lo soy. Por supuesto que aunque me lo diga no voy a dejar de...

Pero a lo qué íbamos, cómo te analiza exactamente? te pone pegas?
Algunos podríamos aconsejarte. Sergio no que es muy joven y está verde aún.

Sugiero que podrías usar un fake, así aunque canses, o aunque llegues, puedes seguir y ella no se entera. Eso por un lado.

Por otro lado puedes usar esposas, cuerdas,... ya sabes, clásico número de escapismo.

Y en una peli vi, que en lugar de varita usaban un látigo, aunque claro, aquí cuando toca decir: para gustos colores...
Yo no sé si le gustaría eso a tu mujer, pero látigo en mano, dudo que se atreva a analizarte.

Pero sobretodo, lo que más me preocupa, Y ME PREOCUPA MUCHO es que tu mujer te anal-ice. Yo creo que deberías anal-izarla tú a ella, no sé, en mi caso, nunca me he dejado anal-izar. Me da repelús. eso sí, anal-izo a todas las que me dejan.

Espero que el chiste no hiera susceptibilidades.

Y ya, cambiando de tema, cambio de tema y me voy a otro

----------


## Javi Drama

Juer seis páginas por un youtuber truquero, que hace tutoriales de abanicos sin saber hacer abanicos ni coger las cartas y que encima va de artista con una definición pésima del citado concepto.

El lado bueno es que así el foro está activo y se leen post con contenido mágico, acertado o erróneo eso da igual.

Analizarme si queréis y anal-izarme si os atrevéis.

----------


## GermánK

> .  Papapitufo la varita no la dio Calcetin preguntando que debia hacer y si debia actuar o no,si solo quiere leer tus malos consejos que te lo pregunte a ti solo en privado y no a todos los miembros del foro.


Es lamentable tener que tratar con alguien que utiliza el agravio como forma de argumentación. ¿Qué consejo le he dado yo? Que digas que es _malo_ es absurdo ya que no le dí consejo, solo ánimos, como a todo el mundo, por cortesía y cooperativismo. 

Sergio, primero dices:



> Sigo sin ver dónde está mi mal trato hacia él.


para luego contradecirte



> no veo adecuado responder amablemente a alguien que ha respondido soberbiamente a consejos que se le han dado con calma.


Por otra parte, yo solo me referí a Calcetiin como "hacer algo loable" y "actuar con cariño". Quizás prejuzgué; él es de Salta, una de las provincias mas pobres de mi país, muy pobre. Dijo que actuaría para niños y en estos días fue el Día del niño. Supuse que actuaba en una escuela para niños que probablemente nunca hayan visto un mago y me gustó eso. Pero no dije nada mas sobre lo que él hizo, tampoco si estuvo bien o mal en hacerlo, si perjudica o beneficia al mundo mágico, que no vivo con las anteojeras de si algo es bueno para la magia o no.

----------


## Coloclom

Si en 7 páginas se ha dicho un comentario acertado es este:





> El lado bueno es que así el foro está activo y se leen post con contenido mágico, acertado o erróneo eso da igual.


A veces sabe más el viajo por dieblo que por mago, o algo así decía mi abuela.

----------


## S. Alexander

No me he contradicho. Una cosa es ser amable, otra cosa es ser hiriente, y otra cosa es no ser amable pero sin ser hiriente. Si hubiera querido ser hiriente, hubiera sido sincero con lo que mis dedos verdaderamente querían escribir, y no lo hice, y escribí siempre desde el respeto y sin querer herir a nadie, tratando de decir la verdad, sin dar cuartel pero sin que le duela a nadie.

Por último, hacer algo loable es hacer algo digno de admiración. Admirar algo es tener en gran estima a una persona o cosa por lo extraordinario de sus cualidades. Tener esa gran estima es una valoración positiva que se hace de algo o de alguien por sus cualidades. Si es una valoración positiva, entonces es que es útil, práctica o favorable su acción. Yo creo que eso es decir que lo que ha hecho es algo bueno. Pero ahora que nos has confesado que lo viste como una acción solidaria, comprendo todos tus argumentos y entiendo muy bien que lo defendieras como lo has hecho.

Por otra parte, que no vivas con las anteojeras de si es bueno para la magia o no, es precisamente el problema que hemos tenido: a ti te importaba lo humano y a nosotros la magia. No estoy calificándonos de monstruos a quienes no nos importa lo humano en este tipo de hilos. Simplemente es que en este caso hacer ese espectáculo tenía altas posibilidades de dañarlo a él mismo y a la magia, y de ahí nuestra severa oposición.

Un abrazo mágico, qué bueno es volver a escribir tanto en el foro. Gracias, Papá Pitufo.

S. Alexander

PD: Ni siquiera me puse a discutir porque lo hiciera el día del niño. Me puse a discutir porque afirmó que le pagan por lo que hace (es un comentario que creo que denota que no es su primera actuación) y que seguirá siendo así.
Si tan solo hubiera sido por hacerlo el día del niño, 5 minutejos y con el repertorio que presentó, no me hubiera molestado en escribir tanto =P

----------


## GermánK

Siete páginas para coincidir en que Calcetiin merece el Nobel de la paz por su humanitarismo  :Yipi: Ven, charlando se entiende la gente. 
He dicho gente,   		Coloclom no te subas al carro  :Na: 
Por cierto, descubrí los emoticones ... a aguanterme.

Sergio, como te he dicho en cada intervención, me gusta leerte, valoro la integridad.

----------


## S. Alexander

No sé si el Nobel de la paz lo merece Calsetiin, pero ONGs de magos preparados hay en todas partes, yo mismo soy coordinador de una nacional en mi país y creo que ese premio corresponde a todos los magos solidarios mundialmente. Pero precisamente hablándote desde este campo en el que llevo 3 de 4 años como mago, un mago solidario no preparado, lejos de ayudar, desayuda, porque roba la ilusión a personitas que la tenían. He visto casos y sé de qué estoy hablando. Ser una buena persona no te exime de prepararte bien para hacer magia, *dedicarle tiempo, estudiar, practicar, interiorizar y naturalizar. *Eso es lo que yo me he estado encargando de discutir durante toooodo el hilo*, así que supongo que discutiendo cosas distintas hemos llegado a argumentar lo nuestro, aunque aún no hayas querido comprenderme pero yo a ti sí. Será porque ya estoy acostumbrado a que mucha gente participe en actos solidarios mágicos y por eso me la reflanflinfla un poco su humanitarismo con respecto a la magia que hay en este caso, pero insisto en que se puede ser solidario sin tener que ser mago.
Si se es mago, se compromete uno a todo lo que he dicho*. Si no, que se haga animador, o payaso, o lo que quiera, pero mago no.

Enhorabuena por el descubrimiento emoticonil.

¡Un abrazo mágico, Papa Pitufo!

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Será algo loable si actúas en provincias pobres para niños... sin cobrar. Pero si no das la talla y encima cobras, la cosa cambia, ¿no?

Hay que llamar a las cosas por su nombre, desde el punto de vista mágico es malo, pero desde el humano también. Estás cobrando por un servicio que sabes que no puedes hacer con la calidad necesaria, amparándote en A) que los contratadores no han visto magia antes y no tienen con qué comparar, b)que no saben el nivel que vas a ofrecerles o c)que no tienen otra opción. Si además, como dices, es una provincia muy pobre y sabes que no tienes experiencia, lo mínimo es no cobrar, debates sobre profesionalidad aparte.

----------


## Ignacio H

Por no tirar mucho del chicle voy a ir al grano, porque he visto una cosa que ha escrito Papapitufo: Creo haber entendido que en uno de tus comentarios nos has llamado ¿soberbios?...DISCREPO. Del Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española: SOBERBIA: "satisfacción excesiva por la contemplación propia, menospreciando a los demás." No veo que nos hayamos echado flores y hayamos hundido a Calsetiin en el fango. De hecho, más de uno nos ha contado casos en los que sí se les ha dado verdadera caña (vamos, esto no es ná en comparación, esto debería ir dentro de "Discusión general sobre ilusionismo" xD).
No entraré en discusiones sobre lo importante que es hablar con propiedad y utilizar los sustantivos adecuados, solo te diré que lo que hemos compartido en este hilo, Papapitufo, no se llama soberbia...
 se llama EXPERIENCIA. Si Calsetiin hubiese sabido interpretar nuestra EXPERIENCIA en la magia para su beneficio, nada de esto habría surgido.
Y ya para acabar, solo diré que a este foro se viene para aprender, no a ser diplomático. Si el chico ha cometido el error, pues se le dice y ya está. Si insiste, se le hace ver el error aún más. Con esa actitud tan excesivamente diplomática solo conseguís confundir aún más este hilo. Ya puestos, podríamos limpiar un poco el hilo, quedaría muy muy bien! xD

En resumen: que no somos soberbios, sino más experimentados. Las cosas, POR SU NOMBRE.

He dicho.

----------


## Ignacio H

Y que no se me malinterprete, Papapitufo, no estoy enfadado. Uso mayusculas para dar énfasis xD

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## Coloclom

Con todo el respeto Ignacio, y no me tomes a mal, lo mismo que antes dije: Este es el comentario más acertado del foro.

Ahora digo lo contrario, esos dos mensajes, sobran completamente.



Con tu edad edad deberías ser consciente de que a pesar que es un hilo donde de momento hay buen rollo, por el suelo hay ascuas. Hay ascuas porque encendimos fuego, y en ninguno momento quisimos echarle agua.

Pero ahora, toca relajar, no pinta nada que comentes ahora lo que el diccionario refleja sobre la palabra soberbia. ¿Que aporta eso? Dudo mucho que tu comentario nos aporte algo nuevo a nivel cultural.

Y tampoco veo que tú hayas participado en este hilo. Si quieres que hablemos con propiedad, como dices, no hables en primera persona.

No sé si has venido a echar gasolina al fuego,...

Yo sí  :Wink1:

----------


## GermánK

> solo diré que a este foro se viene para aprender, no a ser diplomático.


 A mi la RAE me es indiferente, me gusta mucho más María María Moliner...

Ignacio, es raro leer a alguien con 18 años hablar de experiencia. He visto a estupendos magos con esa edad, no dudo de tus cualidades, tan solo es raro leerte diciendo eso de la experiencia. 

Mmm, puede ser Ricardo que tengas un poco de razón. No tomé en cuenta la paga. Quizás mi inconciente me jugó una mala pasada...

----------


## MagNity

Bueno gente,
os voy a dejar seguir debatiendo, pues en rasgos generales a tomado la dinámica correcta. Ahora bien, no haré limpieza de momento como pide alguien porque desvirtuaría el hilo conductor (almenos no soy bueno para no cargarmelo sin querer), y todo el daño que se haya podido hacer a uno o otro, por un lado ya está hecho (todos los partícipes estamos leyendolo a la hora, incluso yo al mínuto!!!) y creo que en su medida se está reparando gran parte de daño ocasionado voluntariamente o no. 
Por otro lado, voy a pedir que favor, abstenerse de adjetivar a los usuarios, sobretodo cuando estos pueden llegar a ofender. Una cosa es hablar de truqueros y perroflautas y la otra es llamar eso a un usuario, afirmar eso de un usuario puede ser ofensivo y con lo cual motivo de castigo e incluso baneo si moderación lo considera oportuno.
PD: se que de eso se comentó hace rato, pero, hacer magia a un animal es posible, yo al gato de una amiga lo tengo como loco con la manipulación de bolas, el pobre se divierte, se sorprende y ¡se ofusca! (a los perros tambien se puede hacer, pero ciertamente es mucho más difícil dado su gran olfato)

----------


## Coloclom

Que bueno lo del gato! Molaría un video.

Sin duda sería interesante. Dices:

Divierte: Objetivo fundamental de la magia
Sorprende: La sorpresa es lo que convierte la magia en arte.
Ofuscación: Se ofusca porque logras generar en él emociones, contrariedad, sensación de lo posible/imposible

Queda en un segundo plano la presentación?

----------


## MagNity

Si puedo, dire que me graben, ....
presentación, bueno, uso parte de mi número de manipulación, con todos sus gestos (además, ya de siempre lo hago todo con mímica) y tal (incluso le pongo las caritas rollo Jeff McBride versión Nity) pero vaya, ...,  eso si, los amigos además de divertirse, soprenderse (bueno, ahora ya me saben capaz de todo..xDD), ya no se ofuscan como su gato, simplemente se ríen y se dejan llevar... eso si, el gato me hace de miss direction total!

bueno, ahora seguid con el tema, que no quiero ser culpable de desviar más el hilo.

----------


## A.Marin

hola hace tiempo que no entro, pero en fin....

yo creo que la presentacion no tiene que pasar jamas a segundo plano, la presentacion tiene que formar parte del numero, o acto, para mi la presentacion es un 60% del numero en general, incluyendo musica, puesta en escena, vestimenta, forma de hablar etc, etc

----------


## GermánK

Yo creo que un gran actor con unas técnicas de magia es mejor mago que alguien que sabe todas las técnicas pero no puede presentar sus juegos. (O algo así... :P, tampoco tomarlo taaaaan literal)

----------


## Ignacio H

papapitufo, en mi anterior mensaje, no pretendía echarme flores, ni mucho menos!! xD Me referia a la experiencia de los demas. A ver, experiencia en la magia tengo, pero ni punto de comparación  con la de algunos de aquí!!

No pretendía "chulearme" ni nada por el estilo. Siento el malentendido, Papapitufo ;P

----------


## mayico

Sergio alex... ¿Que se meta a payaso pero no a mago? ¿Acaso es mas sencillo? Anís... Calleja que te daría.

Y sí, estoy con papa pituso, un buen actor, con dos técnicas bien aprendidas, lo haría mejor que muchos magos.

----------


## Coloclom

Música, puesta en escena, decorados, charla,... para hacerle magia a un gato :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Me tomais por tonto :Confused:  :Confused: 

O tal vez se me pretenda decir que la presentación sí es importante en la magia en general, pero entonces no es a mi precisamente a quien hay que tomar por tonto...

Al lado de mi mensaje pone que llevo registrado desde 2008. No me habrá dado tiempo a aprender eso??
Me iría mejor si leyera más y hablara menos. Y mejor aún me iría si los demás lo hiciesen.


Mayico, creo que Sergio se refiere a que si el fin es el humor, sería más apropiado ser humorista, payaso, comediante,... No a que sea más fácil.

----------


## MagNity

ojo, en ningún caso he hablado de que dijera una sola palabra, ni que hubiera decorados ni demás (solo faltaría). Aunque seguro que habría gente que pagaría para que su gatito viera un show  de lujo, ¿no hay hoteles de lujo para animales? uhm... habrá que estudiar ese filón...xDDD

----------


## Coloclom

Jajajajaaja Como desvarías NIty!! Pero tienes razón, hay gente que paga pastizales por darle vidas lujosas a sus mascotas.

Lo de antes no lo decía por ti.

Te pregunté por la presentación, pero alguien me respondió que puesta en escena, vestimenta, música. Supongo que me lo dijo en cachondeo jejejejejeje

----------


## chamflim

> Bueno, pues me da a mí que toca cambiar de tema, porque ahora sí que tenemos (o tienes) un problema grande y de los gordos.





> Pero a lo qué íbamos, cómo te analiza exactamente? te pone pegas?
> Algunos podríamos aconsejarte. Sergio no que es muy joven y está verde aún.



Hombre pues me analiza psicológicamente hablando... y yo la ana-lizo cuando me deja... ya se sabe eso de que ”ching.. menos que un casado”... ¡ya te llegara, ya!
¿Tú crees que por joven Sergio no puede dar consejos?, yo de eso casi sabía más de joven que ahora... ¿será por el alzhéimer?



> PD: se que de eso se comentó hace rato, pero, hacer magia a un animal es posible, yo al gato de una amiga lo tengo como loco con la manipulación de bolas, el pobre se divierte, se sorprende y ¡se ofusca! (a los perros tambien se puede hacer, pero ciertamente es mucho más difícil dado su gran olfato)



Los gatos son juguetones por naturaleza, dales un ovillo de lana y están todo el día entretenidos
A los monos también se les puede hacer magia... pero si se enfadan te muerden...jejeje.



> que se haga animador, o payaso, o lo que quiera, pero mago no.



Craso error, amigo, ser mago es un arte que se puede estudiar y con practica ejecutar.
Ser payaso no se estudia, si no tienes un talento innato para hacer de lo absurdo algo con sentido puedes ser un actor comico , o un humorista , o monologista, etc.. pero no un payaso.
Cito otras estrofas de la poesía que tengo en mi firma:
Es el payaso en esta vida a quien Dios destino a sufrir, 
pues tiene que hacer reir aunque tenga el alma herida …

yo, yo no me arrepiento de decirles que soy un payaso pobre 
soy un payaso pobre ante el tiempo y la humildad que me aprieta en la vida 
pero quizas cuantos niños , y cuantos amigos como ustedes cansados ya de llorar
iran al circo a buscar en el payaso su alegría.
No me he enojado por esto .. es que la gente, en general , cree que el payaso lo hace cualquiera .. que con un traje y un poco de maquillaje esta solucionado .. y nada mas lejos de la realidad.



> PD: el lunes dia 6 actuo en las fiestas de Serradilla del Arroyo- Salamanca (dia del niño) si alguien esta cerca y quiere pasarse, pues por por esos lares andare, la entrada es gratuita.



El que actuaba el dia del niño era yo , y si, lo hice gratis ( aunque me dieron un buen regalo)

----------


## S. Alexander

> Hombre pues me analiza psicológicamente hablando... y yo la ana-lizo cuando me deja... ya se sabe eso de que ”ching.. menos que un casado”... ¡ya te llegara, ya!
> ¿Tú crees que por joven Sergio no puede dar consejos?, yo de eso casi sabía más de joven que ahora... ¿será por el alzhéimer?
> 
> Los gatos son juguetones por naturaleza, dales un ovillo de lana y están todo el día entretenidos
> A los monos también se les puede hacer magia... pero si se enfadan te muerden...jejeje.
> 
> Craso error, amigo, ser mago es un arte que se puede estudiar y con practica ejecutar.
> Ser payaso no se estudia, si no tienes un talento innato para hacer de lo absurdo algo con sentido puedes ser un actor comico , o un humorista , o monologista, etc.. pero no un payaso.
> Cito otras estrofas de la poesía que tengo en mi firma:
> ...


¿Le has preguntado a un payaso si el arte del humor se estudia o no?
¿Sabes que Tamariz estudió para ser payaso?
¿Sabes que en este foro tenemos un payaso mago?

Craso error es creer que el conocimiento y la calidad vienen de la ciencia infusa, el arte del humor está estudiado, hay libros, hay incluso DVDs de gente. Si me dijeras que no existe material para estudiar, te diría que solo queda la prueba y error, pero habiéndolo, la prueba y error debe venir tras el estudio del material que existe para unos mejores resultados y un avance mayor.

Tú citas casos como el de Slydini, que no leyó un libro de magia, según dicen, y a base de ensayo y error se hizo maestro. Claro que, así salió como salió el pobre: era genial con las manos pero su charla era lo menos mágica que existía, su magia era un puzzle.
Precisamente cuando el Círculo Toledano de Ilusionismo iba a ser creado, antes llamado Grupo de Ilusionistas de Toledo, lo comuniqué en este foro y se produjo un gran revuelo y una gran discusión, en este mismo foro, y tuvo repercusión en medios como magiapodcast.com. En magiapodcast salió Daortiz diciendo que la magia se aprende haciendo magia, que es lo que yo defendía por aquel entonces, pero *sobreentendiendo el estudio*. Como sobreentendí que para ese proceso de prueba y error se tenía que haber estudiado, se me entendió que era lanzarse a la piscina directamente,* y esa fue una de las cosas que más se me discutió*. Y te hablo de gente que ha llegado alto en la magia, te estoy hablando de Daortiz, de Rubiales, te estoy hablando de personas que realizan esa prueba y error pero tras un estudio exhaustivo.

El problema de tanta mier* como pulula por internet, youtube o no, es que la gente se cree que esto es aprender un truco a palo seco, preparate una charla pequeñita e incompleta (sin llevar a una atmósfera mágica ni nada [lo que es decir dos cosas y hacer el método y que salga], y ya de ahí ir tirando, que se irán ocurriendo cosas para ir haciéndolo mejor, y rápidamente aprender otro 'truco' que parece 'mejor'...

Citando a un monologuista: 'hay que matar gente'.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Inherent

S. Alexander, y ese ensayo / error, ¿no podríamos considerarlo como parte del estudio ?

Al hilo de esto, últimamente estoy probando un nuevo modo de asimilar nuevos juegos: en la primera aproximación apenas les dedico un ratito a leerme el fragmento de libro o video, tomo 4 notas sobre el "esqueleto" y entonces dejo de lado el material y cojo ... pongamos la baraja si es de cartas. Entonces a la hora de intentar hacerlo yo, me doy cuenta en la mayoría de las veces que no me he enterado ni de la mitad. Vuelvo al material original y entonces sí, ya sabiendo todas las carencias y cosas que realmente no he comprendido ni asimilado, absorbo toda la información útil. Y se repite este ciclo tantas veces como uno sienta que es necesario. A veces vuelves y te das cuenta de que hay una sutileza que no encaja contigo, otras veces sí.

Otras veces, te das cuenta revisitando un efecto en un libro, que lo has evolucionado en la práctica y realmente ya no es muy parecido al original, aunque te funcione.

----------


## mayico

Hola... Buenas.
Pues eso, que me ha saltado el chip jeje es escuchar (leer) la palabra payaso y parece que el tema toma importancia jejejeje.

Bueno pues si bien soy de la opinión de que algo hay que tener para ser payaso, pero ese don no es el don de ser gracioso, ni simpático, ni saber dirigirse al público, ni ser extrovertido, ni miles de cosas que se pueden decir.
El don para ser payaso es como todo, la paciencia, estudio, constancia, respeto... Y otras muchas mas cosas, como para todo en la vida.
¿Se estudia?
Pues como todo, hay quien quiere ser médico por lo que se gana y lo puede estudiar y llegar a serlo, luego está la persona super humanitaria, esta lucha por ayudar a los demas y llegará a ser médico estudiando.

Igual un payaso, esta el que lo haga por dinero, si no se esfuerza en estudiarlo, no ganará tanto como cree.
Y despues está el que lleva esa gracia dentro, ese... “don” este tambien tendrá que estudiarlo para saber focalizar lo que quiere transmitir. Puede tener gracia pero no saber dirigirla a diferentes edades, no tener un número montado y llamativo.
Tambien está el payaso gratis de hospital, no va enfocado a espectáculos no a sacar dinero, sino a sacar una sonrisa a personas con problemas, éste quizá si sea mas de corazón, pero igualmente tendrá que estudiar algo, ya sea leido y visualizado para ¿“copiar”? Pero vamos estudiar se estudia si se quieren hacer las cosas bien.
Personalmente, si llego a tener todo el material que tengo o que ha pasado por mis manos, justo cuando empecé... Muchos disgustos y quebraderos de cabeza me hubiese ahorrado.
Libros desde como dirigirse al público, de pedagogía, artes afines, algo de música, todo complementa a un payaso y puede ser util, bailar, cantar, magia, globoflexia, acrobacias, malabares, monociclo, dibujar, papitoflexia, maquillar, tocar instrumentos basico... Pues todo eso es lo que hasta ahora llevo aprendido y espero seguir esforzandome en aprender mas cosas.

¿Existen cursos?
Si, busca Cursos de interpretación que pueden ser útiles para empezar, o algo mas específico, busca los libros o los cursos de Jesús Jara o algo mejor, la escuela de clown del que para mi es inigualable, Pepe Viyuela. 
Bueno, como ves todos podemos tener cosas innatas, pero se pueden estudiar, y no está maltener algo innato, pero siempre es bueno aprender de lo que ya existe material para estudiar.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Coloclom

(Estos son los hilos que realmente me gustan  :Smile1:  uno empienza hablando del tiempo, y acabamos conversando sobre los juegos olímpicos de Londres).


Ahora estais hablando de un tema complicado en el que aún no me decido a posicionarme. Culpa en parte de Inherent, al exponer que el ensayo es estudio; y lo doy por bueno.
Queda claro que sin estudio, es casi imposible ser un buen payaso. Pero al margen de eso, yo creo que hay que tener un don.

Hay personas que por su forma de ser: ya sea introvertidas, reservadas, faltas de confianza, que les cuesta expresarse o la razón que sea, lo tendrían practicamente imposible si quisieran ser payasos por mucho que estudiasen.

----------


## mayico

Coló, yo he sido muy introvertido y tímido, aun hoy sigo siendo muy negativo y falto de confianza en mi mismo, pero ahí voy, tirando como puedo.
Si es cierto lo que dices del don, a mi por ejemplo me gusta que me llamen Don Sarapín jeje pero nada olle, que nadie me llama así.
Volviendo... Pues lo del don, siempre se ha dicho, pero yo solo creo que es ponerse, quizá haya que tener un poco mas de actor para ser payaso. Para ser un mago... Digamos del montón, de los normales, de los que no tienen un carácter definido mas allá que su propia personalidad bonachona y pacífica (no se explicarte) para ser un mago quizá no haga falta tanto de actor como para ser payaso, que quizá el personaje ya por si solo tiene un rol base ¿No?

Con respecto a que el ensayo es estudio... Bueno, es cierto, pero no basta, ya que ¿Qué ensayas? Algo que has visto o leído, rara vez ensayas algo que has inventado, por lo tanto no se ensayaría si no se hubiese estudiado algo.
El estudio siempre es bueno y necesario, al menos por adquirir conocimientos y opiniones. (que tenga que decir yo esto...)

----------


## chamflim

Veo que habéis tomado el sentido literal de la palabra en lo de que no se estudia ...pues claro que hay que estudiar y memorizar las rutinas , incluso arte dramático (no todo lo que hace un payaso es alegre) es más un payaso que se precie deberá hacer magia, se estudia , tocar algún instrumento, se estudia, malabarismos se estudian y un sin fin de cosas mas relacionadas con el espectáculo circense , es mas primero hay que aprenderlo a hacer bien para luego poder hacerlo mal con gracia y decoro  :117: 
Yo me refería a ese talento especial que hay que tener para parecer tonto , improvisar , buscar la situación y el momento de la broma ...etc eso que un actor comico no puede hacer, tiene unas pautas y de hay es difícil sacarlos. Es más la mayoría sin guión no son ni cómicos 
Un payaso debe ser payaso en un hospital , en un escenario , en la calle ..amoldarse a lo que tiene delante y esbozar una sonrisa a ese que lo necesita .
o sea que si que hay que estudiar y mucho .. pero yo me referia a el talento natural.
aqui hay una escuela de circo y una vez fuy a buscar un compañero para hacer de carablanca conmigo ...decidi seguir solo despues de verles actuar.
Cuando necesito un carablanca para unas rutinas de grades eventos me llevo a mi hija la mayor ( es muy aficionada al teatro) y me apaño asi..
No es que sea exigente es que habiendo conocido a payasos como Pepe y Lolo Tonetti , Caco , Pinito de oro , los hermanos Rampines y alguno mas veo que no llegariamos a niveles aceptables con cualquier comico de esos.
y que me perdonen pero es asi

----------


## mayico

Pues cuando necesites un Carablanca, si está en mi mano y te gusta mi forma de trabajar, cuenta conmigo, bueno y si haces las veces de travieso, Sarapón haría de augusto y podría salir algo interesante.
Yo esque pienso que todos tienen ese algo especial, solo hay que dejarlo salir.

----------


## GermánK

Nuevamente creo que la utilización de palabras confunde. 
Hacer payasadas, actuar como payaso dista mucho del arte del payaso. 

Cualquier arte necesita de varias patas, estudio y ensayo son parte de teoría y práctica, necesarios para casi cualquier conocimiento sistemático de algo.
A su vez, muchas artes necesitan una combinación con otra arte, y de allí lo "interdisciplinario". 

Messi también practica, y probablemente Puyol practica más que Messi...

----------


## mayico

No entiendo, ¿Qué es lo que quieres aclarar con tu último post?

----------


## Calsetiin

Un termo de mates, gotas para los ojos, musica y por fin lei todo.

Hace una semana masomenos no ando por el foro (estudio tiempos y demas).
♦ Primero eh de aclarar, llegue a la pagina 7 de lectura detallada, el resto fue una lectura ligera porque creo que ya no fue tanto al tema (si lo fue, que dios y los moderadores me perdonen).
♣ No me importan nombres, deje de tener actividad en este tema porque la verdad me senti atacado al comienzo.
♥ No senti que respeten mi forma de pensar, soy tanto mago como actor, actuo y eso refuerza a mi yo mago. Como mago soy Calseta Rubio, o el Mago Calseta. Como persona Lucas Rubio y como actor Juan Pablo, Jose, Federica, todos personajes distintos. Quien fui con los chicos? El Mago Calseta, los diverti, los hice hacer ejercicio, los impresione, me robaron una moneda pero no va al caso, les hice magia, y agradezco a Coloclom por unas palabras en la pagina 5, la verdad que me emocione con lo que dijo. Tal vez deje de ser el mago cerrado que era antes, empece a ser teatro porque eso me hacia falta para complementerme, y la verdad? Se lo recomendaria a cualquiera, fue lo mejor que hice. Que me ayudo eso? Tome una desicion. Estuve mas de 36 horas sin parar (obvio, durmiendo, comiendo y con la pelela al lado) buscando juegos, viendo magos en YouTube (magos, no truqueros que revelen magia) leyendo sobre libros y buscando ayuda. Hago espacio para recalcar lo que dijo PapaPitufo.
"Yo creo que un gran actor con unas técnicas de magia es mejor mago que alguien que sabe todas las técnicas pero no puede presentar sus juegos. (O algo así... :P, tampoco tomarlo taaaaan literal)" *Mejor mago JAMAS*, tal vez un mejor presentador. Un mejor mago es aquel que tiene mas magia encima. Tal vez suene a contradiccion, pero por esa razon no suelo hacerme llamar como MAGO Calseta, soy Calseta Rubio, y hago magia. Busque ayuda en magos de mi ciudad (desgraciada y tristemente, no hay), lei libros, practique dia y noche. 
♠ Porque no fui un kamicase? En mi taller de teatros, hay varios grupos, entre ellos niños (desde 3 a 11 años, dentro del rango donde pensaba actuar) Ahi di el SI definivo, Por que? Pre-estrene esa presentacion. Salio bien? Vamos para el viernes. Me senti comodo? Entonces con mi otro publico saldra mejor.
♦ No quiero seguir dando letra, el artista es como el amor, es imposible definirlo pero si es posible entendrlo. Yo aspiro a ser uno de verdad, me considero un artista? No lo se la verdad, si lo dije estuve errado. 
♣ Miedo a seguir preguntando? Por favor, si deseo preguntar sobre pagia para perros lo are, y si me da curiosidad que paltalones usa Magnity, tambien lo are. Es como si un jugador de futbol no quiera dar un pase en profundidad porque a la primera le salio muy largo... Frustracion? Eso no es grandes personas. Desanimo? Si, un poco por momentos, pero nunca baje los brazos.
♥ Con todo respeto, hablen de mi magia, digan que no soy un mago, un actor, un artista o hasta una buena persona, pero que me digan codicioso por el dinero? Eso es de gente prejuiciosa... Porque recalque lo que recalque? Me hicieron enojar lo admito, y respondi con toda la cordialidad del mundo. 
♠ Les Parece adecuado hablar sobre un video que esta hace, repito, Un año y medio subido? 18 meses... Hay gente que no cree en el progreso parece. 
♦ No me averguenza decirlo, no estudie psicologia infantil, no sabia nada (en ese entonces) sobre niños, solo que despues de los 10 u 11 empiezan a salirte pelos (y lo digo por experiencia) 
♣ Tengo 17 años, Practico magia hace 3 años, mas especificamente cartomagia, tengo un año completo de teatro con participacion escenica en 3 obras, empece a practicar otras ramas hace 4 meses. Experiencia? Cumpleaños de 15, asados familiares y no familiares, casamientos, cominiones, etc. Miedo al fracaso? Lo perdi, no hay porque tenerle miedo, si esa es la mejor enseñanza (la tube una vez que falle un triunfo en una mesa de cumpleaños, no mas de 6 o 7 personas) 
♥ Se atrevieron a hablar de que no era un artista, si no lo soy que mas da, todo salio bien el pasado viernes y estoy feliz por ello, y la verdad, me siento bien conmigo mismo, fui capaz de armar una rutina de 13 minutos, aprender y practicar dos juegos y encima leer sobre niños en 10 dias, y no lo digo con vanidad sino con orgullo, y aun asi se dieron el gusto de criticar mi desicion (y fue un gusto la humildad de algunos, pero otros trataron de desanimar, y si no fue esa la intencion, asi llego). 
♠ Un consejo es una recomendacion, si no la quise tomar a la de no presentarme fue decision mia, y lo digo, es una buena opcion pero decidi entregarme a ello de todos modos, quisieron ayudarme y lo valoro mucho enserio, pero no estaba en mis planes seguir esa andanza, y parecio como que no me respetaron por eso.
♦ Quiero que los que lo dijeron me expliquen. Bajarme de que nube? Sobre que caballo ando? Yo no me creo el mejor ni menos lo soy, no tengo la mejor ropa, cuerpo, el mejor repertorio, el mejor carizma ni nada de eso, nunca lo dije ni lo di a entender. Me creo alguien exelente por que hago magia y digo que si a todas las ofertas? Pfff, siempre es buena una experiencia, y por esa es la unica razon que me presente en lona como lo hice. Al mago y al ARTISTA lo hace la experiencia.
♣ Me gusta el dinero? No, LO NECESITO, no tengo por que dar explicaciones, pero en mi familia hay muchos problemas economicos, y para mi que me paguen por lo que amo es un honor, eso es ser profesional desde el punto de vista economico. Yo hago magia y no es por dinero (los invito a mi ciudad a ver al loco que anda por las peatonales de Salta con una baraja de cartas haciendo magia a turistas). No va al tema, pero profesionalidad es solo hacer bien las cosas (no me interesa seguir escuchando que mi reina escapista no es perfecto, ya me lo dijeron muchas veces gracias)

Creo que no tengo nada mas para decir, *todo esto es mi forma de pensar respecto al tema* (no quiero hablar de nadie, esto pensaba yo cuando leia todo). Eso pasa por mi cabeza y creo que vale la pena que lo sepan, gracias a todos los que comentaron esto, sean comentarios acertados o no, todo suma, ami me sumo mucho. No guardo rencor, enojo, bronca ni despecho con ustedes, es mas, gracias a todos por lo que dijeron ya que no es solo para mi... 
Dije todo desordenado porque escribi a funcion a lo que me acordaba, perdon por las patadas al diccionario. 

Si no hable sobre algo fue por dos razones, me olvide, o les doy la razon (la verdad son muchas cosas y creo que en otro momento las enumeraria, ya llevo 2 horas en este tema) 
Si hable algo de mas en este comentario, pido perdon (estoy casi seguro).

Saludos.

----------


## Coloclom

Wuau! Me has hecho aplaudirte! Y no es ironía, lo digo con el corazón

----------


## chamflim

Bien chaval, me alegro de que tu ausencia no fuera por enojo ..
Mayico: todo puede ser .. el tiempo lo dira 
un saludo

----------


## Calsetiin

> Juer seis páginas por un youtuber truquero, que hace tutoriales de abanicos sin saber hacer abanicos ni coger las cartas y que encima va de artista con una definición pésima del citado concepto.


Antes de hablar pensa un poco, dejemos la palabra truquero para los estafadores, puede ser? 
Decis que no se hacer un abanico y en los videos se ve TODO lo contrario, se perfectamente como hacerlos.
Preocupate por agarrar bien tus cartas antes de hablar sin argumentos, el que no ayuda, *molesta*.
Dije que soy un artista? *No lo hice,* fue mas facil criticar lo que nunca dije. Si tanto te molesta que me crea un artista (mientras que no es asi) deja que lo siga haciendo y yo no te molesto a vos ni vos a mi.
Si soy tan malo para vos, que hacias viendo detalladamente mis errores en videos? Si algo no te gusta, no lo ves o no lo escuchas , lo que mostraste en tus palabras es una inoherencia. 

No pienso dejarme pisotear por alguien que no sabe ni quien soy, y vos tendrias que hacer lo mismo, analiza a tu perro no a un grupo de videos VIEJOS, te parece?

__________________________________________________  ___________________________




> Por otra parte, yo solo me referí a Calcetiin como "hacer algo loable" y "actuar con cariño". Quizás prejuzgué; él es de Salta, una de las provincias mas pobres de mi país, muy pobre. Dijo que actuaría para niños y en estos días fue el Día del niño. Supuse que actuaba en una escuela para niños que probablemente nunca hayan visto un mago y me gustó eso. Pero no dije nada mas sobre lo que él hizo, tampoco si estuvo bien o mal en hacerlo, si perjudica o beneficia al mundo mágico, que no vivo con las anteojeras de si algo es bueno para la magia o no.


Lo que dice es verdad, pero no se si tan extremo...
Me criticaron que cobre dinero, les interesa saber cuanto?
$50 Pesos, o si lo pasamos a españa, 8 Euros, 10 si redondiamos...
Eh releido todo el tema y me di cuenta que lo ultimo fue el verdadero problema, lo aclaro para que no sigan creyendo que soy una persona corrupta, y hago mencion a lo que nos dice PapaPitufo para dar a entender un poco.

En cuanto a Javi, lo que empeze a ver en el tema, fue una verdadera discucion sobre experiencia, tratos, consejos y demas, que lo hizo verdaderamente jugoso al hilo, sin mencionar la gigante ayuda que puede brindar para mi como a otros (sin importar los animales, los juegos olimpicos, ni los anal-isis). Pero tu comentario? Fuera de lugar y para hecharle leña al fuego, esta el invierno y la estufa para eso... 

Añado esto por las 3 paginas que no habia leido con detenimiento, me di con esto.


Gracias Coloclom, por privado te deje un mensaje, mejor que lo leas.

Un abrazo a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Javi Drama

> Antes de hablar pensa un poco, dejemos la palabra truquero para los estafadores, puede ser? 
> Decis que no se hacer un abanico y en los videos se ve TODO lo contrario, se perfectamente como hacerlos.
> Preocupate por agarrar bien tus cartas antes de hablar sin argumentos, el que no ayuda, *molesta*.
> Dije que soy un artista? *No lo hice,* fue mas facil criticar lo que nunca dije. Si tanto te molesta que me crea un artista (mientras que no es asi) deja que lo siga haciendo y yo no te molesto a vos ni vos a mi.
> Si soy tan malo para vos, que hacias viendo detalladamente mis errores en videos? Si algo no te gusta, no lo ves o no lo escuchas , lo que mostraste en tus palabras es una inoherencia. 
> 
> No pienso dejarme pisotear por alguien que no sabe ni quien soy, y vos tendrias que hacer lo mismo, analiza a tu perro no a un grupo de videos VIEJOS, te parece?




Ni eres artista, ni sabes hacer abanicos, así de claro. Se ve a los dos segundos de vídeo.

Un artista solo muestra su mejor trabajo y más como presentación, tampoco se jacta de ello, ni necesita decirlo, se ve y se nota. Por descontado que tampoco necesita ir repitiendo cual mantra que son vídeos viejos...y que ahora es la polla en verso.

Tampoco me importa quien seas que es una sutil diferencia.

----------


## MagNity

Vale, hasta aquí el hilo había tomado un buen camino, pero para que siga así os voy a pedir, Javi y Calsetiin que no os pongais en una pelea personal, el debate puede seguir, pero simplemente cuidar las formas y las palabras.

----------

